# OWL-Videos



## -Kiwi- (9. März 2010)

Hi.
Hier ein kleiner dynamischer Zusammenschnitt unserer Action aus 2007-2010. Die Fahrer sind aus Porta und gehören "Baumkontakt e.V." an.
Film und Schnitt by User: "Weichsel".
Viel Spaß,
Kiwi. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RikefKmeIWQ"]YouTube- Kurzfilm Baumkontakt[/ame]


----------



## Schaaf (10. März 2010)

Super Video. Ich dachte, ihr habt bei euch keine Berge oder sinds nur Hügelchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (10. März 2010)

Hi. 
Naja, ein "Bergchen". Das Wiehengebirge ist bis zu 320m hoch. Ist besser als gar nichts. Hauptsache, man holt das Beste aus den gegebenen Höhenmetern raus. 
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## el_ConnoR (11. März 2010)

Sehr schönes Video aus der "Heimat"! Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Besuch dort...
Beste Grüße,
Con


----------



## Jimmy (11. März 2010)

Geiler Kurzfilm Kiwi!


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. März 2010)

Die Ehre gebührt Master Weichsel. Er hat u.a. gefilmt und geschnitten. 
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Peter88 (11. März 2010)

cool ! werde mich mal auf die suche nach den trails machen wenn der schnee weg ist 

das Wegenetz in minden/porta scheint mir mehr herzugeben als in meiner "alten" Heimat Lübbecke :freu:


----------



## JENSeits (11. März 2010)

PETER !


----------



## Peter88 (12. März 2010)

was den?

klar kann ich die Trials nicht so runter knallen wie die Jungs mit ihren schweren Geräten..
aber zum Spaß haben reicht es..glaube ich

Gruß
Peter


----------



## JENSeits (12. März 2010)

ne, das mit Lübbecke ... ich will auch 

werd im Sommer öfters mal mitm Auto rüberkommen, so ab August


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. März 2010)

Ihr seid herzlich willkommen! 
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. März 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> cool ! werde mich mal auf die suche nach den trails machen wenn der schnee weg ist
> 
> das Wegenetz in minden/porta scheint mir mehr herzugeben als in meiner "alten" Heimat Lübbecke :freu:



bin dabei !

aber vorher fährst du bitte 3-4std. alleine, sonst komme ich ja nicht hinterher.

warum steht bei deinen bikes eigentlich nur noch das bow?


@kiwi

ist das bei 00.50 im video der downhill der oben zwischen kaiser und burg in der nähe von dem turm (keine ahnung wie der sich nennt) startet und dann runter auf den weg hoch zur burg geht?

wenn ja, habe ich mich da letztes jahr mit meinem starren hardtail auch versägt. 
ganz schön rutschig die stelle.
das rad fuhr weiter und ich lag da.


----------



## Peter88 (13. März 2010)

mmh nur das ist im Moment fahrbereit (zumindest auf dem 1 und 3 kettenblat). Beim berg aufbau bestehen noch logistische Probleme


----------



## MaHaHnE (13. März 2010)

Schickes Video. Hoffe man trifft sich mal wieder im Gebirge, wenn ich mal in der Heimat bin. Daumenhoch für das Video!


----------



## Deleted 84324 (13. März 2010)

vielen dank fürs hochladen kiwi 
gruß weichsel


----------



## -Kiwi- (14. März 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> bin dabei !
> 
> aber vorher fährst du bitte 3-4std. alleine, sonst komme ich ja nicht hinterher.
> 
> ...



Hi.
Ja, genau die Stelle ist es! Ist die zweite Sektion unserer Strecke. Schön steil!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Baumkrone (23. März 2010)

Nettes Video, muss ich sagen. Bin jetzt sehr gespannt darauf, wo sich die Trails befinden. Komme aus Vlotho und habe rund um den Kaiser irgendwie kaum interessante Stellen gefunden als ich letztens da war. Bin vom Denkmal aus Richtung diesem Absprungplatz für Segelflieger gefahren und noch etwas weiter. irgendwie bot sich da nichts und insbesondere keine eingefahrenen MTB Wege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. März 2010)

das liegt an den teilweise versteckten Einfahrten  Frag einfach das nächste Mal jmd'en ausm Forum, ob er dir die Wege zeigt 

haben wir uns evtl in Vlotho letzten Sommer getroffen?^^War mit nem Kumpel da


----------



## Berrrnd (23. März 2010)

@ baumkrone

vom oberen weg auf dem kamm geht sowieso nicht viel ab.
die downhill strecken fangen weiter unten an.


----------



## Jimmy (23. März 2010)

Das sehe ich anders. Aber meiner Ansicht nach gehören Streckenangaben nach wie vor in eine PN und hier nicht öffentlich niedergeschrieben.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. März 2010)

mir ist nur die eine oben beschriebene strecke bekannt, die direkt vom kamm startet.

mögen auch noch mehr sein, aber da fahre ich ja sowieso nicht lang, mit meinen cc-feilen.


----------



## JENSeits (23. März 2010)

wie gesagt, schreib jmd'en aus Porta an. Weichsel / Kiwi / etc ...


----------



## Baumkrone (23. März 2010)

dachte nicht, dass die streckenanfrage hier den großen diskussionsstoff bietet. einerseits ist immer die rede von "strecken für alle" anererseits wollen diejenigen, die sie gebastelt haben, dass sie i.O. bleibt. 

Naja ich fahr da demnächst mal wieder hin und schaue dann, ob ich ein gutes Trail oder sogar eure hübsche DH-Strecke finde.

PS: Glaube nicht, dass wir uns in Vlotho getroffen haben. Ich fahr beim "Alten Förster" zwischen Vlotho und Bad Oeynhausen. Da das so mit die einzige ganz nette Strecke ist, kann es ja sein, dass wir uns dies Jahr da sehen...


----------



## Berrrnd (23. März 2010)

strecken werden hier grundsätzlich nicht genau beschrieben, da hier sicherlich nicht nur biker lesen.

mit jemandem aus der gegend fahren, und dir wird gezeigt was du suchst.


----------



## Baumkrone (23. März 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> strecken werden hier grundsätzlich nicht genau beschrieben, da hier sicherlich nicht nur biker lesen.
> 
> mit jemandem aus der gegend fahren, und dir wird gezeigt was du suchst.



Da bin ich natürlich gerne dabei. Habe allerdings nur ein Hardtail.


----------



## daywalker71 (31. März 2010)

Hi

Klasse Movie, macht Laune auf die Heimat und zeigt das sie die OWL'er nicht verstecken müssen.

Klasse Szene um 1:18 rum. Der Blick zum bösen Baum ist gold wert  "Kommst Du noch mal so an mein Bike ran, ist was los. Böser Baum, böser." 

Bike-Touristen sollten in der Tat außen vor bleiben. Sonst hocken ruck zuck auch die Hannoveraner und Nordlichter im OWL'er Baum drin


----------



## Baumkrone (7. April 2010)

Hab die Strecke heut gefunden. Ist ziemlich lang und deutlich anspruchsvoller als es meine Fahrkünste erlauben. Respect.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. April 2010)

ohne die strecke zu kennen behaupte ich jetzt mal dass sie auch mit starrgabel fahrbar ist.
natürlich wenn man die sprünge auslässt.

war heute im deister mit starrgabel unterwegs, und solche trails habe ich im wiehengebirge noch nicht annähernd gefunden.


----------



## Schaaf (7. April 2010)

Und die Frage, wie schnell, nicht? Spaß machts dann wohl auch keinen mehr.


----------



## Baumkrone (7. April 2010)

Klar ist das mit Starrgabel fahrbar und mit meinem Hardtail sowieso. Die Jumps sind aber wirklich sehr dicht gesäht und meist mit Landepunkt kurz vor einer Kurve mit Bäumen außenrum. Sowas kann man mit Übung sicherlich mit nem Fully und gutem Profil hinbekommen aber so ein Hardtail verzeiht einem eben nichts an solchen Stellen. Zum normalen Runterfahren kann theoretisch ein Bike mit Starrgabel reichen aber das würd ich dann nicht als Downhill sondern eher als Trailauskundschaftung bezeichnen.

Die im Video gefahrenen Geschwindigkeiten sind für die Strecke schon sehr weit vorne, also echt Respekt und passt hübsch auf!


----------



## Berrrnd (7. April 2010)

die trails haben mir heute trotzdem spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich nicht springen konnte.
und runtergeschlichen sind wir da nun auch nicht.


----------



## Jimmy (8. April 2010)

starke Diskussion

Jeder wie er mag, oder?


----------



## kris. (8. April 2010)

Oder wie das Bike es zulässt


----------



## JENSeits (8. April 2010)

genau, also fahren unf filmen und hochladen, dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## ROC (8. April 2010)

Alles klar Amigo... Viel SPASS mit Deiner Starrgabel auf unserer Piste...


----------



## Baumkrone (9. April 2010)

Dass da welcher aufkommt würde ich bezweifeln, jedenfalls wird man da nichts nehmen können von den Jumps. Als ich die Strecke gesehen habe, zweifelte ich sogar daran, dass 140mm Federweg noch in den Bereich fallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (9. April 2010)

> ohne die strecke zu kennen behaupte ich jetzt mal dass sie auch mit starrgabel fahrbar ist.
> natürlich wenn man die sprünge auslässt.
> 
> war heute im deister mit starrgabel unterwegs, und solche trails habe ich im wiehengebirge noch nicht annähernd gefunden.



1. wie oben geschrieben kenne ich nicht alles aus dem video und habe nur einen vergleich zu den gefahrenen trails im deister gezogen. laut einem local waren das aber noch die harmloseren.

2. ... wenn man die sprünge auslässt ...

3. ich fahre ich sehr gerne mit der starrgabel solche sachen, da es gut für die technik ist. 
außerdem kann etwas abwechslung ja nicht schaden.

4. schritttempo fahre ich in solchen downhills sicher nicht.

5. aus meiner sicht ist das größte problem nicht das gefälle und die vielen löcher usw., sondern die sitzposition auf einem cc-hardtail im vergleich zu einem downhiller.
hier sehe ich eher die herausforderung.

6. und nun bin ich raus hier !


----------



## JENSeits (9. April 2010)

habt euch mal wieder lieb jungs!


----------



## chucki_bo (9. April 2010)

Eben.
Bleibt doch alle mal ganz ruhig... Fahrt die Strecke schnell oder langsam - mit Hardtail, AM-Fully oder Freerider... völlig wurscht... und ob da Spass aufkommt, liegt doch im Auge des Betrachters (Fahrers). 

Es hat doch hier keiner gesagt, dass die Strecke völliger Mist ist, sondern nur, dass man da womöglich auch mit Starrgabel runter kommt.

Das alte Spiel zwischen EN/FR und AM/CC Fahrern. Die Community lebt ... 
Wäre - by the way - auch nen schönes Thema fürn Stammtisch ! 

Also -munter bleiben und MTB fahren - Schnee ist ja nun weg ...

So long


----------



## JENSeits (9. April 2010)

und wem's nicht passt der sollte in süden fahren wo noch schnee ist, dann ab mittem hitzkopf in schnee!


----------



## Baumkrone (11. April 2010)

ehrlich gesagt weiß ich garnicht was das diskussionsthema ist. das ist ne gute downhillstrecke und wenn man das richtige bike und die skills besitzt, kann man die auch voll nutzen. Dennoch kann man das ganze auch als Trail ansehen und da mit nem hardtail runterdüsen um ein bisschen technik zu schulen. hat doch niemand was gegen die strecke gesagt, oder doch?

btw.: nen kumpel meinte beim grillen, dass der exfreund seiner liebsten da runtergedüst ist und sich vor 2 jahren oder so nen schädelbasisbruch zugezogen hat? Ist das tatsächlich so, bzw. weiß einer davon?


----------



## chucki_bo (11. April 2010)

Frag doch einfach die Schnalle deines Kumpels 

Ne böse Kopfverletzung liegt selten an der Strecke, denn am fehlenden HELM. Also liegt der Verdacht nah, dass man die Strecke auch ungeübt mit nem Marktkaufrad fahren kann ... jedenfalls die ersten Meter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROC (11. April 2010)

Kein Plan wo das geschehen sein soll, aber nich auf der Piste. Die gabs vor zwei Jahren noch nich;D


----------



## Baumkrone (11. April 2010)

oh okay, alles klar. ist ja auch nicht so wichtig, mir fiels nur grad ein, weil er mir das am gleichen abend gesagt hat, wo ich nachmittags dort war.


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. April 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Frag doch einfach die Schnalle deines Kumpels
> 
> Ne böse Kopfverletzung liegt selten an der Strecke, denn am fehlenden HELM. Also liegt der Verdacht nah, dass man die Strecke auch ungeübt mit nem Marktkaufrad fahren kann ... jedenfalls die ersten Meter


 Gerade auf den ersten Metern der Strecke habe ich schon die fiesesten Einschläge gesehen! Da haben sich schon so einige geerdet.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (23. April 2010)

ab jetzt nach Absprache für alle Videos aus OWL


----------



## Jimmy (17. Mai 2010)




----------



## JENSeits (17. Mai 2010)

ich möchte die Trails in Lübbeke haben 

ich glaube ich werde oft mit Auto und Radl rüberkommen


----------



## Domme02 (18. Mai 2010)

sehr geil!!!!!!!!!!!!
Das video sollte auf jeden fall mal "Video der Woche" werden.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2010)

nen teil kenne ich ja, aber nicht alle trails.

son bisschen was haben wir hier schon ...


----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2010)

Moin
@Jimmy...
Darf man fragen war für eine Cam genau du benutzt hast und was so etwas kostet?!?
Hab keine Ahnung davon!
mfg
Danke


----------



## Jimmy (18. Mai 2010)

Die Kamera ist eine GoPro Hero Wide. Kostet inkl. Halter für den Helm <200. Es gibt die auch als HD-Version,ist dann aber teurer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. Mai 2010)

... und macht bessere Bilder 

Ich liebeugel ja mit der Contour HD 1080p aber dann brauch ich ne neue Festplatte und Grafikkarte fürn Rechner bzw. gleich nen ganz neuen


----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Die Kamera ist eine GoPro Hero Wide. Kostet inkl. Halter fÃ¼r den Helm <200â¬. Es gibt die auch als HD-Version,ist dann aber teurer.



Ups...das ist schon ne Menge.... nur mal so zum probieren.
Gibt es auch gÃ¼nstige Alternativen?
Ich mein so wie ich mich kenn benutz ich das Teil 2 mal und dann liegt es rum.
DESHALB die frage nach GÃNSTIG!
mfg


----------



## JENSeits (18. Mai 2010)

Dann würde ich sagen geht esw ab zur Marke Oregon, allerdings ist das die Qualität ziemlich mies. Sonst schieß dir eine gebrauchte ausm Bikemarkt oder aus der Bucht


----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2010)

Die Oregon ist neulich im Test ziemlich durchgefallen. Dann doch lieber ne teurere auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt....


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mal einen Clip mit dem Iphone gemacht, das ganze am Lenker fest mit der Halterung von Bionic.
Und den Clip nicht zu ernst nehmen, bin mit meinem Sohn zusammen gefahren und habe mal probeweise gefilmt.

Aber seht selber.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn25T6k0gMI"]YouTube- TrailÂ´s mit Neo[/nomedia]


Edit:
Admin hat's eingebettet  - klappt aber auch nicht - versuchts weiter ....
Edit2:
Tja lieber Admin, ich bekomme es auch mit Safari nicht hin.
Woran kann es liegen?


----------



## chucki_bo (5. Juni 2010)

Mit Abstand das beste Video hier. Jedenfalls der Fahrer !! 

Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendeiner hier im Forum in dem Alter schon die Trails unsicher gemacht hat!

Außerdem ist die IPhone Qualität gar nicht schlecht. Einziges Problemchen sind die Lenkerbewegungen. Aber sonst -knallgeil!

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juni 2010)

das weiß ich nicht genau - kannst du mal bei youtube schaun ob du es fürs einbetten freigegeben hast? da gab es mal die option es zusperren ...


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Juni 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> das weiß ich nicht genau - kannst du mal bei youtube schaun ob du es fürs einbetten freigegeben hast? da gab es mal die option es zusperren ...



Guter Tipp!
Wusste ich gar nicht, aber leider ist einbetten frei.

Das seltsame ist das euer Board immer den Link umwandelt.
Er macht aus dem normlen Link, den ich ja nur einfügen muss, einen Link mit Url= draus.
Ich habe das mal in einem anderem Forum probiert, da geht es reibungslos.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juni 2010)

mein Forum ist es nicht, ich wache nur über OWL 

mhm sonst lad es doch auf vimeo.com hoch  das sollte funktionieren oder pinbike.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (5. Juni 2010)

Ich hab´s jetzt mal auf Pb hochgeschoben mal schauen.

 [pb]<object width='500' height='281'><param name='allowFullScreen' value='true' /><param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='always' /><param name='movie' value='http://www.pinkbike.com/v/142211' /><embed src='http://www.pinkbike.com/v/142211' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width='500' height='281' allowFullScreen='true' AllowScriptAccess='always' /></embed></object>[/pb]

Shit, jetzt ist es eingebunden aber läuft nicht.

Ich geb´s auf!!!


----------



## Jimmy (5. Juni 2010)

Cooler Junge ;-) Färht nen flüssigen Stil.
Eigentlich musst du nur die URL ins Textfenster einfügen, alles andere gehtbei youtube-Videos von alleine.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juni 2010)

genau das funktioniert ja nicht jimmy 

by the way: sehr gutes video, wirklich  bald gibt es dann das erste mtb? aber geb gut acht auf den kleinen!


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Juni 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> genau das funktioniert ja nicht jimmy
> 
> by the way: sehr gutes video, wirklich  *bald gibt es dann das erste mtb?* aber geb gut acht auf den kleinen!



Wir waren schon bei Blöthe aber leider ist er für ein 24" noch zu klein.
Sein 20" hat leider nur 3 Gang Nabenschaltung, andere Nabe kostet ca. 200 + einspeichen. Dafür bekomme ich dann ein schon neues.
Wir haben gestern erst einmal seins gepimmt.
BMX Räder drauf, alles was Gewicht bringt ab.
Sieht jetzt aus wie ein kleines Hardtrail, und er ist super glücklich.

Wir werden nach den Ferien mal schaue wie groß er geworden ist und dann nochmal nach 24" mit niedrigen Oberrohr schauen.


----------



## kris. (6. Juni 2010)

Auf jeden Fall wird es nicht mehr lange dauern bis er dir gnadenlos davon zieht ;-)
Wann gehts zum ersten mal in den Bikepark?


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Juni 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall wird es nicht mehr lange dauern bis er dir gnadenlos davon zieht ;-)
> Wann gehts zum ersten mal in den Bikepark?



Wenn´s nach ihm geht "gestern"!
Aber da muss ich doch mal jetzt den fürsorglichen Vater raushängen lassen und seinen Enthusiasmus noch etwas einbremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (7. Juni 2010)

Mich hat doch so ein wenig die Filmmanie ergriffen.
Also haben Poekelz, chucki_bo und ich am Sonntag auf der Tour mal ein wenig mit rumgefilmt.
Wenn man mal ehrlich ist dann muss man zugeben das das mit der IPhone Halterung am Lenker nix ist. Die Schläge sind einfach zu heftig, das Bild verwackelt brutal.
Also habe ich mir heute erst einmal ein Helmkamera selber gebaut.
Ich habe ein Casio ES-S10, mit Video Funktion.
Ein wenig Alu aus dem Baumarkt und fertig ist die Halterung.
Mal schauen ob die Quali damit besser wird.

Ich habe mal die Sachen von Sonntag ein wenig zusammen gewürfelt und bei PB hochgeschoben weil Yt Probs mit der Songfreigabe machte.

Schaut selber, und bitte nicht über die Quali meckern.

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/142417/

Leider nur Direktlink weil die Einbettung wieder mal nicht klappt.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juni 2010)

gefällt 

ich glaube ich muss mit euch mitfahren wenn mein Rad wieder fit ist 
Ich werde dann zwar der einzige mit Fullface sein, aber was solls  mit taugt der momentan mehr


Lg Jens


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Juni 2010)

Wenn dein Bock läuft warum nicht.
Du hast doch bestimmt noch ein paar Trail´s versteckt die ich als Noob noch nicht kenne.
Bis dahin ist auch die Helmcam Nummer ausgereift.

Da lassen sich bestimmt fette Shot´s machen. 

Wann soll dein Kiste den wieder laufen/fahren?


----------



## dumabrain (9. Juni 2010)

ich möchte mal einen kleinen Zusammenschnitt von uns vorstellen. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11990935"]all mixed up on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Rischer (9. Juni 2010)

sehr geil


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Juni 2010)

Total Fett 

Und ne super Quali, mit was habt ihr gefilmt?


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juni 2010)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wenn dein Bock läuft warum nicht.
> Du hast doch bestimmt noch ein paar Trail´s versteckt die ich als Noob noch nicht kenne.
> Bis dahin ist auch die Helmcam Nummer ausgereift.
> 
> ...





Das weiß ich noch nicht  Ich muss schaun aber ich hofe bis zum Ende der Werktage  Dann bin ich am Samstag aber in Willingen, falls jmd hier aus der Nähe auch Sonntag zum Bikefestival möchte kann er micht gerne mitnehmen, sonst werden hier bei egal welchem Wetter die Trails gefahren!


----------



## gooni11 (10. Juni 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Das weiß ich noch nicht  Ich muss schaun aber ich hofe bis zum Ende der Werktage  Dann bin ich am Samstag aber in Willingen, falls jmd hier aus der Nähe auch Sonntag zum Bikefestival möchte kann er micht gerne mitnehmen, sonst werden hier bei egal welchem Wetter die Trails gefahren!


Moin
ICH bin Samstag auch da!
mfg
Gib doch ma deine Handynr per PN.
mfg
Angelo


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Juni 2010)

dumabrain schrieb:


> ich möchte mal einen kleinen Zusammenschnitt von uns vorstellen.
> 
> all mixed up on Vimeo



nichtschlecht!

Wie heißt denn der Song?


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1nlaY8_t1w"]YouTube- Downhill Wiehengebirge - Juni 2010[/nomedia]

Testballon eines Videomitschnitts............ich komme mit dem Einbetten auch nicht weiter 

Wiehengebirge - BarreTrail - letzten Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (15. Juni 2010)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass das mit einer Billigcam ohne Nachbearbeitungstool und einer grenzwertigen Halterinstallation (Kabelbinder + Gummistropps + "X") gemacht wurde, finde ich das echt top!

ALOHA
Frank


----------



## chucki_bo (15. Juni 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass das mit einer Billigcam ohne Nachbearbeitungstool und einer grenzwertigen Halterinstallation (Kabelbinder + Gummistropps + "X") gemacht wurde, finde ich das echt top!
> 
> ALOHA
> Frank



Wie jetzt Billigcam und grenzwertige Halterinstallation??  
Ausgereifte Ingenieur-Technik steckt dahinter. Nicht zu reden von der 
Bedienungsfreundlichkeit ... 

Jedenfalls wackelts wenig. Ich könnte beim nächsten Mal ja noch dabei singen, 
dann hätte ich auch gleich ne knallgeile Vertonung. 
Scooter, dass könnte ich auch noch bei 50 Klamotten --- hyper, hyper 

stay tuned
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (15. Juni 2010)

ne wenn dann mit atzenbrille und Prollmusik  

  Freitag ne Runde drehen?


----------



## chucki_bo (15. Juni 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Freitag ne Runde drehen?



Freitag ?????????? 1330h - Deutschland Achtelfinaleinzug!! Danach gibts bestenfalls noch einen auf die Lampe  , aber kein MTB mehr!!

Die WM reißt - wie immer - nen paar Löcher ins Fahrtenbuch. 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (15. Juni 2010)

Ooohh man da sitze ich in der Schule und schreibe ne Arbeit, gut das das nur Blockunterricht ist. Danach in Zug nach Bielefeld und Radl holen  Will wer anders mit? Am We aber Chucky


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Juni 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> YouTube- Downhill Wiehengebirge - Juni 2010
> 
> Testballon eines Videomitschnitts............ich komme mit dem Einbetten auch nicht weiter
> 
> Wiehengebirge - BarreTrail - letzten Sonntag



Das sieht doch schon echt nicht schlecht aus.
Auf jedenfall besser als die Lenkrad Nummer.
Ich bringe mal meine Halterung Sonntag mit, vielleicht passt deine Cam da auch drauf. 
Meine Frau hat unsere mit in en Urlaub genommen.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Juni 2010)

Sonst könnte man mal über eine Helmcam nachdenken, dann hätte man hier nen schönes Videoequitment  ich habe schon mit dem thema geliebäugelt aber dann müsste ich mir nen neuen rechner für die 1080p aufnahmen zulegen  wäre nen tausender mit cam und allem ...


----------



## dumabrain (16. Juni 2010)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Total Fett
> 
> Und ne super Quali, mit was habt ihr gefilmt?



Mit einer Canon 7D 

Musik kenn ich leider auch nicht, hab das Vid nicht geschnitten ... ist auch nicht ganz meine Musik


----------



## poekelz (30. Juni 2010)

So hier mal ein neues Filmchen mit der Hannibal-Lector Cam vom Exit II aus dem Wiehen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGZ12elgq98"]YouTube- Wiehengebirge - Downhill / Singletrail[/nomedia]

Anmerkung: Der Trail wurde bewusst langsamer gefahren, damit die Cam und Jörg der Filmer, der die Cam übrigens mehr oder weniger mit dem Mund hält (hört man am Ton) die Fahrt heil überstehen.

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2010)

schön  bin ich erst einmal anfang 08 als rookie gefahren ... ob ich den noch finde  man könnte sich ja oben mal treffen 

man sollte sich ne "lk-mtb-helmcam" anschaffen  dann alle zusammen runter fahren


----------



## stoppelhopper (1. August 2010)

Ein Video von unserem MTB Treff vom Sonntag, den 25.07.2010

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYpW8VXMUo4"]YouTube- Der lÃ¤ngste Singletrail Bielefelds[/nomedia]


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. August 2010)

Wirkt das nur so oder sind die Trails und Kicker und Shores/Rampen da wirklich so konzentriert?

Befindet sich das ganze vor oder hinter dem Hermann auf dem Teuto-Höhenzug?


----------



## PavlikMTB (2. August 2010)

Wo findet man den Trail in Lübbecke?

Und wo kann man am besten in Vlotho fahren? Hab erst vor kurzem mit dem MTB angefangen und kenne mich somit hier noch nicht so gut aus (komme aus Bünde).
Lübbecke würde ich dann mit dem Auto wohl kommen, aber Vlotho fahre ich mit dem Rad dann drüber


----------



## Berrrnd (2. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> strecken werden hier grundsätzlich nicht genau beschrieben, da hier sicherlich nicht nur biker lesen.
> 
> mit jemandem aus der gegend fahren, und dir wird gezeigt was du suchst.


 s.o.


----------



## DerBergschreck (5. August 2010)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Ein Video von unserem MTB Treff vom Sonntag, den 25.07.2010
> 
> YouTube- Der lÃ¤ngste Singletrail Bielefelds



Wo steht denn der kleine Drop mit der Hühnerleiter? Der kommt ja sowohl im Video von Bielefeld als auch von ALtenbeken vor - kann ja irgendwie nicht sein, oder?

Wie kann man denn vorher erfahren, was für den nächsten Sonntag beim Lucky Bike Treff für eine Strecke gefahren wird? AUf der Lucky Bike Website habe ich nichts gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (5. August 2010)

PavlikMTB schrieb:


> Wo findet man den Trail in Lübbecke?
> 
> Und wo kann man am besten in Vlotho fahren? Hab erst vor kurzem mit dem MTB angefangen und kenne mich somit hier noch nicht so gut aus (komme aus Bünde).
> Lübbecke würde ich dann mit dem Auto wohl kommen, aber Vlotho fahre ich mit dem Rad dann drüber



Hallo - bis zum Berg sind es von Bünde irgendwie 14km - also wohl näher als Vlotho oder?

Kauf dir eine Wanderkarte 1:25.000 (Amazon oder Elsebuchhandlung) und dann fahr hoch zum Berg, rechts und links der Brücke über die B239 gibts massig Trails, hoch zum Wartturm noch und dort gibts noch mehr.

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> s.o.



Yo schon klar deshalb hab ich ja auch nur gefragt wo das so grob ist. 

In den Videos wird z.B. nicht klar ob die Northshores jetzt bei Altenbeken sind oder bei Lübbecke.

Komme aus Paderborn und wenn die zu weit weg sind ist das für mich eh uninteressant.


----------



## chucki_bo (5. August 2010)

Die Bielefelder Trails sind tatsächlich sehr nett. Vor allen sämtlich mit auch mit AM Abstimmung zu fahren... und nicht so völlig overdone ... !
Sieht meist sehr flowig aus.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal sonntags ab Kunsthalle !

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## criscross (5. August 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wo steht denn der kleine Drop mit der Hühnerleiter? Der kommt ja sowohl im Video von Bielefeld als auch von ALtenbeken vor - kann ja irgendwie nicht sein, oder?
> 
> Wie kann man denn vorher erfahren, was für den nächsten Sonntag beim Lucky Bike Treff für eine Strecke gefahren wird? AUf der Lucky Bike Website habe ich nichts gefunden


 
Sonntag gehts auf den bekannten Bibertrail,
steht auf dem Schwarzen Brett vor dem Lucky B. Laden.

Die Touren werden ab Do. dort bekannt gegeben.
Also anrufen oder vorbeifahren.


----------



## lipmo51 (6. August 2010)

was es hier nicht alles für Threads gibt

dann hau ich hier auch mal was rein....

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/10828978"]Homespot v1.0 hd on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## poekelz (6. August 2010)

*COOL!*...vielleicht nen Hauch  too much pitch, aber das machen die NWD-Jungs ja auch.

ST
Frank


----------



## lipmo51 (6. August 2010)

too much pitch? was meinste damit?


----------



## chucki_bo (6. August 2010)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> too much pitch? was meinste damit?



vermutlich, dass die Videogeschwindigkeit etwas angehoben wurde. Also etwas schneller läuft als es war... Aber geil zusammengeschnitten...

Hoffentlich fragt jetzt keiner wo man den Trail genau findet ,..

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## lipmo51 (6. August 2010)

garantiert nicht...das geht da schon flux runter.....
hatte mal ein anderes Video in einem anderen Thread gepostet,da haben auch die ersten gesagt das es schneller gemacht wurde.....aber das ist quatsch.....

Es ging damals um DAS Video aus Willingen.
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/11101575"]Christian on Fire on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## chucki_bo (6. August 2010)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> garantiert nicht...das geht da schon flux runter.....
> hatte mal ein anderes Video in einem anderen Thread gepostet,da haben auch die ersten gesagt das es schneller gemacht wurde.....aber das ist quatsch.....
> 
> Es ging damals um DAS Video aus Willingen.
> Christian on Fire on Vimeo



wenn man hinschaut, wie hoch die Anlieger angefahren werden, brauchst du dafür auch richtig Schub ... scheint richtig schnell gewesen zu sein.

Das ist die Freeride Strecke oder ?? Sind wir letztes Jahr auch gefahren. Macht mächtig feetz. Leider nur 1x, weil wir in Rahmen einer Herbsttour dort waren und uns den Startpunkt selbst erkämpft haben (ohne Lift) 

munter
chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (6. August 2010)

ja ist die FR Strecke....
Ohne Lift bräuchte ich 14 Tage bis ich da oben bin


----------



## kris. (7. August 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fragt jetzt keiner wo man den Trail genau findet ,..
> 
> Later
> chucki_bo



ich weiss es, aber ich sag´s keinem


----------



## 107octane (8. August 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wo steht denn der kleine Drop mit der Hühnerleiter? Der kommt ja sowohl im Video von Bielefeld als auch von ALtenbeken vor - kann ja irgendwie nicht sein, oder?
> 
> Wie kann man denn vorher erfahren, was für den nächsten Sonntag beim Lucky Bike Treff für eine Strecke gefahren wird? AUf der Lucky Bike Website habe ich nichts gefunden




Die Hühnerleiter steht auf dem Weg von Altenbeken nach Bielefeld, jedoch deutlich näher an Bielefeld. Wir sind mit dem Zug dorthin und dann mit dem Bike über den Kamm zurück.

Am Sonntag den 8.08. wollen wir unter anderem den Bibertrail unter die Stollen nehmen.

LG


----------



## DerBergschreck (8. August 2010)

107octane schrieb:


> Am Sonntag den 8.08. wollen wir unter anderem den Bibertrail unter die Stollen nehmen.



Hatte Sonntag keine Zeit, bin den Bibertrail schon Samstag gefahren. Der untere Teil ist im Moment ziemlich zugewachsen - dürfte im Herbst wieder besser zu fahren sein. Nervt mich immer, wenn einem an technisch schwierigeren Stellen auch noch irgendwelche Pflanzen im Gesicht herumwuseln


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. August 2010)

Nochmal 'ne Rückmeldung von der - leider für mich - sehr kurzen Tour vom Sonntag:

Bei bisher allen geführten Touren, an denen ich bis zu eurer Tour teilgenommen habe (das waren u.a. Bikelounge, Kalles Biketreff Hilter, sportsinteam.de) wurde bei gefährlichen Stellen vorher drauf hingewiesen, evtl. kurz gestoppt und auf die richtige Linie hingewiesen. Sowas gehört zu den grundsätzlichen Verhaltensweisen für jeden, der sich Tourenleiter nennt.

So wie das am Sonntag gelaufen ist, habt ihr mich an dieser schlecht einsehbaren Stelle (wenn auch unabsichtlich) "ins offene Messer laufen lassen". Ergebnis: linkes Handgelenk gebrochen, rechtes verdreht/verstaucht, sechs Wochen arbeitsunfähig.

Keine gute Werbung für den Lucky Bike MTB Treff.


----------



## JENSeits (30. August 2010)

Da hast du wohl Recht!

Gute gute Besserung an dieser Stelle! Seh zu. das du flott wieder fit wirst


----------



## OWL-Rider (30. August 2010)

Von meiner Seite gute Besserung!


----------



## kris. (30. August 2010)

auch von mir gute besserung!


----------



## stoppelhopper (31. August 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Nochmal 'ne Rückmeldung von der - leider für mich - sehr kurzen Tour vom Sonntag



Hi Bergschreck,

was ich da höre bzw. lese lässt meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen wahr werden  
Du hast recht damit, dass ein Hinweis bzw. eine Warnung an der Stelle angebracht gewesen wäre. Am Sonntag habe ich die Situation nicht richtig eingeschätzt.
Hiermit möchte ich mich nochmal entschuldigen, und wünsche dir gute und schnelle Genesung!!!
Dieses Ereignis wird mir für die nächsten Touren eine Lehre sein!

Alles Gute
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (31. August 2010)

Moin
@Bergschreck..... gute Besserung!!

Seit wann und wo gibt es geführte Touren von Lucky Bike... (Bielefeld)???
mfg


----------



## 107octane (31. August 2010)

Meine besten Genesungswünsche an den Bergschreck, so ein Unfall ist natürlich sehr bedauernswert. 

Dennoch möchte ich eine Lanze für den Guide brechen, der Dich mit Sicherheit nicht ins offene Messer hat laufen lassen. Jeder fährt im Gelände auf eigene Gefahr und sollte sein Limit kennen. In Passagen, in denen man sich nicht sicher fühlt, oder die schlecht einsehbar sind, kann man jederzeit anhalten oder absteigen. In solchen Fällen wird anschliessend immer gewartet.

Ich wünsche Dir in jedem Fall eine schnelle Genesung, so dass Du schon bald wieder auf dem Rad sitzten kannst.

LG


----------



## DerBergschreck (1. September 2010)

107octane schrieb:


> In Passagen, in denen man sich nicht sicher fühlt, oder die schlecht einsehbar sind, kann man jederzeit anhalten oder absteigen.



nein, das geht eben nicht immer. wenn eine einfache strecke von vorausfahrenden guides entsprechend zügig gefahren wird, muss das auch für die anderen teilnehmer möglich sein ohne dass man plötzlich mit einer böse überraschung rechnen muss - sonst wären gruppenfahrten überhaupt nicht realistisch, weil man dann an allen auch nur etwas unübersichtlichen stellen immer nur schrittempo fahren müsste.

da der vorausfahrende guide die strecke (hoffentlich) kennt, weiss er auch, mit welcher linie eine gefährliche stelle am besten zu meistern ist. hier besteht dann eben erklärungsbedarf - man will ja als teilnehmer auch was dazu lernen.


----------



## chucki_bo (1. September 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> da der vorausfahrende guide die strecke (hoffentlich) kennt, weiss er auch, mit welcher linie eine gefährliche stelle am besten zu meistern ist. hier besteht dann eben erklärungsbedarf - man will ja als teilnehmer auch was dazu lernen.



First: Gute Besserung!!

Second: Grundsätzlich hast Du Recht. 
Aber böse Überaschungen können auch versteckte Wurzeln oder Steine sein, über die man fährt (oder eben nicht...) und stürzt (oder eben nicht). Was war denn das für eine Stelle?
Ich meine, wenn eine Gruppe die Stelle recht zügig fährt und Du zu Fall kommst.... Vielleicht fand er das gar nicht so "erwähnenswert". 

Mein Beitrag ist bitte ohne Wertung zu dem Vorfall zu lesen, da ich überhaupt nicht einschätzen kann, was letztlich zum Sturz geführt hat. Interessieren würde mich das aber schon!

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## OWL-Rider (1. September 2010)

Ich muß mich da chucki_bo anschließen, mittlerweile würde mich auch mal interessieren welche Stelle oder welches Hindernis genau gemeint ist.


----------



## Ulrich-40 (1. September 2010)

Hallo Bergschreck,

Du sollst doch den Berg schrecken - und nicht umgekehrt !!!
Blöder Spruch - wenn man Schmerzen hat - ok.
Also: gute schnelle Verbesserung 
wünscht

Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (3. September 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> Ich muß mich da chucki_bo anschließen, mittlerweile würde mich auch mal interessieren welche Stelle oder welches Hindernis genau gemeint ist.



soweit ich das mit meinem durch den sturz vernebelten hirn noch in erinnerung habe, war es ein kurzes steilstück, wo es auf 3 m nach vorne auch etwa 3 m nach unten ging - das wären dann ja um die 100% gefälle. das ganze reichlich garniert mit wurzeln und herumliegenden steinen. also nicht nur ein steinchen auf einem forstweg

vermutlich bin ich auch eine sehr ungünstige linie gefahren, aber wenn man überraschenderweise an solch einer stelle ist, kann man das natürlich nicht mehr ändern.

ich werde nächste woche mal zu fuss versuchen, diese stelle zu finden. war etwa zwischen dem lokal "sieben hügel" und dem bauernhausmuseum.

edit:
hab mal versucht bei der singletrailskala ein bild zu finden, dass der stelle einigermssen nahe kommt, zumindest wie wie ich die stelle in erinnerung habe. bild siehe anhang. (es waren nicht soviele steine, mehr wurzeln. aber vom gefühl her passt die schwierigkeit). man achte auf die protektoren des fahrers - ich hatte keine, weil ich solche stellen sonst nicht fahre.


----------



## PowerJoe (3. September 2010)

Ist ziemlich blöd gelaufen letzten Sonntag - und gebrochene Handgelenke sind ne ziemlich blöde Sache, kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung.
Ich wünsche auf jedenfall gute Besserung!

Der Trailabschnitt ist zwar nicht ganz so heftig, wie auf deinem Bild und hat glaub ich auch keine 100% Steigung, aber ist schon ziemlich ausgesetzt durch Wurzeln und es befindet sich auch noch ein Baumstumpf in der Linie, die man am liebsten fahren würde.
Da es ja ziemlich nass war gebe ich zu der Abschnitt hatte es schon in sich.
Einen wirklichen Ideallinientipp hätte ich da nicht geben können, da ich da auch jedes mal anders fahre und noch kein Optimum gefunden habe.

Du hast auf jedenfall Recht und eine Warnung wäre durchaus angebracht gewesen und ich werde da bei den nächsten Touren auch dran denken vor Stellen wie dieser Hinweise zu geben.

Ich kenne das aus den Gruppenfahrten, an denen ich bisher teilgenommen habe meistens eher so, dass man in dem Moment, wo das Reden aufhört und man in nen Trail einbiegt, sich voll auf diesen konzentriert und seine Linie sucht.
Wenn dann mit verschiedenem Tempo gefahren wird ist es selbstverständlich, dass am Ende des Weges gewartet wird, genauso, wie bergauf auch jeder sein Tempo fahren kann.


----------



## DerBergschreck (3. September 2010)

Apropos "Bruch & Gips":

kann praxis winkelmann in bielefeld am alten markt sehr empfehlen. ist zwar stark überlaufen, aber die haben als sportmediziner ein offenes ohr für sportler.

die haben gleich den altmodischen weissen gips + mullverband aus der notaufnahme abgenommen und mir einen modisch blauen kunstoff-"gips" angelegt, der sehr leicht ist und mit dem ich sogar duschen kann. damit lassen sich die sechs wochen ja eingermassen ertragen...


----------



## stoppelhopper (4. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

der Lucky Bike Treff wird im September urlaubs- und umzugsbedingt ausfallen, der nächste Termin ist dann der dritte Oktober.

Alle zukünftigen Mitfahrer möchte ich nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass wir keine professionelle Touren-oder Fahrtechnik Organisation mit ausgebildeten Guides (wie z.B. Bike Lounge) sind. 
Wir organisieren den Treff privat aus reinem Spaß an der Sache und wollen interessierten Bikern die Möglichkeit geben, gemeinsam mit uns zu fahren. 
Dabei bevorzugen wir - habs auch vorher schonmal geschrieben - gerne abwechslungsreiche Trails abseits der Hauptwege.

Bis dann
Markus


----------



## poekelz (6. September 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Apropos "Bruch & Gips":
> 
> kann praxis winkelmann in bielefeld am alten markt sehr empfehlen. ist zwar stark überlaufen, aber die haben als sportmediziner ein offenes ohr für sportler.
> 
> die haben gleich den altmodischen weissen gips + mullverband aus der notaufnahme abgenommen und mir einen modisch blauen kunstoff-"gips" angelegt, der sehr leicht ist und mit dem ich sogar duschen kann. damit lassen sich die sechs wochen ja eingermassen ertragen...



Vielleicht ein neues Thema: "Die besten Sportmediziner / Physiotherapeuten in OWL"??

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## haliliozturk (23. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die Videos hier richtig sind. Wenn nicht, bedanke ich mich schon beim Admin fürs Verschieben! 
bitte, ist hiermit geschehen

Paderborn-Haxtergrund
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcitIoCDGX0"]Paderborn - Haxtergrund by mtbtr.com & WeekendHero.de      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Und natürlich selbst gefilmt und zusammengefügt... 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## JENSeits (23. August 2011)

Nicht das der Thread hier in Vergessenheit gerät! (ich gebs zu - ich hatte ihn vergessen )

Etwas geschnittenes von mir aus OWL:



mehr dann in meinen Alben


----------



## poekelz (23. August 2011)

Jens, wo ist da Video von gestern?

...also das, wo du die GoPro vom Autodach verloren hast...könnte ne goile Sequenz sein


----------



## JENSeits (23. August 2011)

... von der Autoscheibe!
 Ich kann Zuhause mal schauen ob sich das lohnt ...


----------



## JENSeits (24. August 2011)

Frank? Hier, nur für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (24. August 2011)

schickes Gauselmann-Shirt!


----------



## JENSeits (24. August 2011)

nichts da  
TUS-Shirt! Da bleibt mit halt nichts anderes .... 
und Minden mag ich nicht!


----------



## poekelz (24. August 2011)

...och soo, einfach im Stand runtergefallen - ich dachte spektakulär bei hoher Geschwindigkeit im mehrfachen Salto direkt in den Graben abgeflogen (oder so ähnlich).

...trotzdem nett!


----------



## JENSeits (24. August 2011)

Wenn die richtige Halterung kommt lassen sich bestimmt super Aufnahmen schießen für nebenbei! 

Am Rand bin ich froh das es fast im Stand passiert ist. Sonst hätte das Gehäuse / die Kamera wohl Schade nehmen können. So ist nichtmal ein Kratzer zusehen


----------



## chucki_bo (24. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Frank? Hier, nur für dich



Huuuaaagh - wie spannend ... wenn ich nicht 70.000 km im Jahr fahren würde, hätte ichs nochmla geschaut ...


----------



## JENSeits (24. August 2011)

welch Ironie


----------



## slang (25. August 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Huuuaaagh - wie spannend ... wenn ich nicht 70.000 km im Jahr fahren würde, hätte ichs nochmla geschaut ...



Und du möchtest uns sagen, was???


----------



## chucki_bo (25. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Und du möchtest uns sagen, was???



ich versuche meinen Beitrag gerade NICHT zu verstehen 

Egal


----------



## poekelz (26. August 2011)

Jörg - du kennst die Story nicht - ein FB(-Insider) war die Aufforderung dieses Filmchen (natürlich in der Hoffnung auf spektakuläre Kameraflugbilder) hier reinzustellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (27. August 2011)

Aha. War dann aber eher ein Rohrkrepierer was???


----------



## JENSeits (28. August 2011)

Ich würd mich generell freuen wenn ihr einen Kommentar oder ähnliches auf der Videoseite (durch klicken auf den Namen des Videos) abgeben könntet 
Dankesehr!


----------



## pecto69 (28. August 2011)

Nice


----------



## JENSeits (28. August 2011)

Danke 


Ich würd mich generell freuen wenn ihr einen Kommentar oder ähnliches auf der Videoseite (durch klicken auf den Namen des Videos) abgeben könntet 
Dankesehr!


----------



## JENSeits (4. September 2011)

Über Kommentare, Likes und Feedback (natürlich auf der Videoseite) würde ich mich sehr freuen!
Viel Spaß beim schaun!


----------



## the_Shot (4. September 2011)

Das sieht ja mal nach nem richtig erfolgreichen Tag aus

Wir müssen demnächst mal Dein Revier rocken?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (4. September 2011)

sehr schön!  
bekomme immer mehr lust auf mehr federweg. 

schade das die DSLR schon wieder weg ist...


----------



## Surfjunk (4. September 2011)

Sieht nach ner Menge Spass aus, bis auf den Abriss


----------



## JENSeits (4. September 2011)

Wie deine DSLR ist weg? 

Bitte kommentiert doch (auch) auf der Videoseite


----------



## kris. (4. September 2011)

jepp. die ist wieder bei meinem bruder, der brauchte sie am WE.
aber ich sondiere schon bei ebay


----------



## JENSeits (14. September 2011)

Heute mal etwas ohne Musik:



Für Likes, Kommentare, Verbreitung und Kritik (auf der Videoseite) bin ich sehr dankebar!

Viel Spaß beim schauen! (Am Besten in HD)


----------



## chucki_bo (14. September 2011)

Schick!

Aber sag mal, vor lauter Kamerahinstellerei, hochlaufen, dran vorbeifahren, hochlaufen, Kamera einsacken und wieder von vorn für die nächste Einstellung,  kommste doch gar nicht mehr richtig zum Fahren ... watt nen Aufwand.

chucki_bo


----------



## Ulrich-40 (14. September 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Schick!
> 
> Aber sag mal, ... watt nen Aufwand.
> 
> chucki_bo


 
Dat is eben noch Deutsche Wertarbeit .....


----------



## JENSeits (14. September 2011)

Ja Chucki du hast Recht - 3 Stunden habe ich in Anspruch nehmen müssen dafür. Aber es war ganz gut anstrengend (Hauptsache Sport bei meinem Bauch im Moment ) und hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Amokles (16. September 2011)

abo


----------



## JENSeits (22. September 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Hier gings mit dem selbst filmen und filmen lassen im Verhältsnis zum grünen See etwas schneller 





LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (26. September 2011)

von Heute


----------



## JENSeits (30. September 2011)

sodele - hier das Video von unserem Ausflug nach Braunlage!



Kommentare / Kritik bitte auf der Videoseite - wenns euch gefällt, klickt doch bitte auf den Button 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. September 2011)

Schönes Video, Jens!


----------



## JENSeits (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe das Gefühl das ich diesen Thread ziemlich mit meinen Videos zukleister ...


----------



## kris. (6. Oktober 2011)

macht doch nix.


----------



## slang (6. Oktober 2011)

Hat halt nicht jeder ne Kamera


----------



## JENSeits (6. Oktober 2011)

Hmm das stimmt natürlich.


----------



## kris. (6. Oktober 2011)

schöne strecke. könnte sogar noch mit meinem bock gehen, oder täuscht das?


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Oktober 2011)

Jens hast du ein Video von der alten Line auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (6. Oktober 2011)

Nein, das war ja der Finallauf wo ich den Platten hatte. Oder möchte jemand sehen wie ich das Rad vor Wut wegwerfe? ich glaube eher nicht.

@Kris: Ich bin doch mitm Trial da unterwegs gewesen. 80% Gewicht aufm VR und komplett starr - wenn du das mit deinem nicht hinbekommst, dann weiß ich auch nicht!


----------



## kris. (6. Oktober 2011)

ach ja, stimmt.


----------



## Ulrich-40 (6. Oktober 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl das ich diesen Thread ziemlich mit meinen Videos zukleister ...


....habe noch keine Beschwerden darüber gehört  ....im Gegenteil!!! ....und jeder andere der möchte, dürfte ja auch


----------



## Poldie13 (17. Oktober 2011)

Mal ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt von mir mit ein paar Kumpels  (und ja, wir sind keine Profis  ) 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLACX9K13cI&hd=1"]Zusammenschnitt Biken Detmold      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2011)

Nettes gefahre! 

Allerdings geht das ohne Helm mal gar nicht!


----------



## the_Shot (17. Oktober 2011)

Was ebenfalls garnicht geht ist das Touris aufscheuchen am Hermann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppelhopper (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab da auch mal wieder nen Beitrag:
Das Video zur Altenbeken Tour diesen Sommer - ja, es war Sommer, seht selbst, die Sonne scheint, wir tragen kurze Trikots und ich erinnere mich geschwitzt zu haben! 

Schön wars...viel Spaß beim gucken!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfFcQR-0D5w"]Rail&Bike   Altenbeken Bielefeld      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slang (18. Oktober 2011)

Super,
die Tour war für mich einer der Highlights des Jahres. Trotz kurzem Bodenkontaktes gleich zu Anfang. 

Der Kuchen war echt lecker, wie man ja auch sehen kann 

Wie war eigentlich eure Transalp?


----------



## Flying_Elvis (18. Oktober 2011)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch mal wieder nen Beitrag:
> Das Video zur Altenbeken Tour diesen Sommer - ja, es war Sommer, seht selbst, die Sonne scheint, wir tragen kurze Trikots und ich erinnere mich geschwitzt zu haben!
> 
> Schön wars...viel Spaß beim gucken!
> ...



Schönes Video , gibt es über die Tuor vielleicht GPS-Daten? Ich würde die Tour gerne mal fahren. Mitfahren war bisher nicht möglich, da ich zu den Terminen im  Urlaub war.


----------



## Deleted 204009 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

in der Ecke bin oft unterwegs. Die Tour bin ich auch schon mehrmals gefahren. Habe leider kein GPS-Gerät zum aufzeichnen.

Vielleicht kann der Link weiterhelfen:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.85736.html

Kann aber nicht versprechen ob es die selbe Tour ist.

Gruß
Mirko


----------



## the_Shot (18. Oktober 2011)

Ja! Klasse Tour, nette Leute und lecker Kuchen


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Oktober 2011)

Wirklich schönes Vid. 

Wir sind die Tour mal von Oerlinghausen nach Altenbeken gefahren. Habe doch so ein Stellen wieder entdeckt...

Aber eins ist doof:
WARUM so ein Sommervideo zum regnerischen Herbststart??
Das ist Psychokrieg ...

Ich will Sommer ...

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## stoppelhopper (19. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wie war eigentlich eure Transalp?



Da kann ich nur sagen: 

Wir hatten totales Glück mit dem Wetter, Landschaft und Trails waren traumhaft, die Stimmung in unserer kleinen Gruppe super!

Zu dem Thema gibts natürlich auch ein bisschen Bildmaterial:





chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich will Sommer ...
> chucki_bo



Ich auch chucki-bo, ich auch....


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wirklich schönes Vid.
> 
> Wir sind die Tour mal von Oerlinghausen nach Altenbeken gefahren. Habe doch so ein Stellen wieder entdeckt...
> Later
> chucki_bo


 
Altenbeken ist auch so ne schöne Ecke zum touren.
Mitm Zug hin und dann schön zurück nach DT steht bei mir auch noch auf dem Programm...
Weis jemand wie nächste Woche das Wetter wird?!


----------



## slang (19. Oktober 2011)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur sagen:
> 
> Wir hatten totales Glück mit dem Wetter, Landschaft und Trails waren traumhaft, die Stimmung in unserer kleinen Gruppe super!
> 
> ...



Manno......,da kommt echt Neid auf


----------



## 107octane (29. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Manno......,da kommt echt Neid auf



Also hier daheim bei uns ist es doch auch ganz schön:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (2. November 2011)

Mensch da ist ja ganz schön was gewerkelt!
Muss ich nächste Saison mal hinfahren


----------



## 107octane (2. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mensch da ist ja ganz schön was gewerkelt!
> Muss ich nächste Saison mal hinfahren



Tja, die beiden Rampen gibt es leider schon nicht mehr. Aber es entstehen ständig neue Linien und Sprünge. Um einen halben Tag Spaß zu haben, reicht es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## JENSeits (2. November 2011)

Klingt fein


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. November 2011)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch mal wieder nen Beitrag:
> Das Video zur Altenbeken Tour diesen Sommer - ja, es war Sommer, seht selbst, die Sonne scheint, wir tragen kurze Trikots und ich erinnere mich geschwitzt zu haben!
> 
> Schön wars...viel Spaß beim gucken!
> ...



Wo ist denn der Traileinstieg bei Sekunde 48?


----------



## stoppelhopper (4. November 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Traileinstieg bei Sekunde 48?



Der ist hierhttp://maps.google.de/maps?q=N51+48.164+E8+56.988&hl=de&ll=51.802538,8.949931&spn=0.001761,0.004823&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&t=h&z=18&vpsrc=6

Da gehts aber erstmal hoch. Weiter oben ist dann ein schöner Trail parrallel zum Eggeweg der bis zum preussisch Velmerstot führt. Sicherlich kein Geheimtipp aber spassig!


----------



## JENSeits (4. November 2011)

Seid ihr sicher das solche genauen Beschreibungen hier rein gehören?
Ich kann mir das Video gerade nicht anschauen, ich frage nur zur Vorsicht ...


LG Jens


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. November 2011)

Naja das sollte tatsächlich bekannt sein den Eggeweg kennt hier wohl jeder. Den Einstieg kannte ich nur nicht.


----------



## stoppelhopper (4. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Seid ihr sicher das solche genauen Beschreibungen hier rein gehören?
> Ich kann mir das Video gerade nicht anschauen, ich frage nur zur Vorsicht ...
> 
> 
> LG Jens



Ich gebe dir grundsätzlich recht, das hier genaue Beschreibungen, Gps-Tracks etc. nichts zu suchen haben. In diesem speziellen Fall handelt es sich aber wahrlich um kein Geheimnis, der Weg ist nur ein kurzer Abschnitt und führt *bergauf *auf einen breiten Wanderweg.


----------



## JENSeits (4. November 2011)

Wie gesagt, hatte das Video nicht anschauen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. November 2011)

Soo ich habe endlich Zeit gefunden den kleinen Trip nach Finnland bildlich zu verarbeiten 

Beschreibung gibts auf der Videoseite! 


LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (18. November 2011)

Nabend!

Mich hat nochmal die Lust gepackt und ich habe schnell etwas in 15 Minuten zusammen geschnippelt .. Vielleicht gefällts dem ein oder anderem ja?

Bitte hier klicken - Danke!


----------



## chucki_bo (18. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Mich hat nochmal die Lust gepackt und ich habe schnell etwas in 15 Minuten zusammen geschnippelt .. Vielleicht gefällts dem ein oder anderem ja?
> 
> Bitte hier klicken - Danke!



Sehr schön. Und alles "zu Hause". 

Hast Du den Klippentrail (letzte Sequenz) also lt. Beschreibung gefunden... 
Ach.. und mach Dir nix drauß : Bei den heutigen Lenkerbreiten komme ich an der
einen Stelle auch nie an dem Baum vorbei 

BTW: Ich hab mir mal die ALDI Helmcam jekooft. Werde ich am Wo-E nochmal ausprobieren. Nicht vergleichbar mit der GoPro, aber sollte wohl was aufnehmen ...

Later
chucki_bo (ich guck nochma das Vid an...)


----------



## poekelz (18. November 2011)

Das macht Lust auf die heimischen Trails!!!

Tolles Video Jens!


----------



## JENSeits (18. November 2011)

Dankesehr!

Ja chucky das ist so eine Sache an der Stelle  Ich bleibe immer (ääähm 3/3 mal^^) mit dem VR an einem Knubbel des Drahtes hängen - sonst würds flüssig gehen ..

PS: Schau doch mal in meine Signatur .. hüstel ...


----------



## kris. (18. November 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal die ALDI Helmcam jekooft. Werde ich am Wo-E nochmal ausprobieren. Nicht vergleichbar mit der GoPro, aber sollte wohl was aufnehmen ...


 
Dann poste mal bitte Ergebnis und Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (19. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Dann poste mal bitte Ergebnis und Preis.



Da bin ich auch gespannt 
Würde ich mir gerne mal ansehen!


----------



## chucki_bo (21. November 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsdUF6rowNY"]VID00008      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Unbearbeitetes Rohmaterial. 
Hab's "nur" mal probeweise auf YT geladen. 

Also 50  für die Cam mit diversen Halterungen, 2GB 
SD Card. USB Kabel....

Für das Geld finde ich die Qualität ganz OK. 
Hat ja auch nicht den Anspruch einer GoPro. 

Jenseits: Was hast Du für ne Bearbeitungssoftware??


----------



## RolfK (21. November 2011)

Sieht doch gut aus, für den Preis top !

Was ist das denn für ne Cam?


Edit: Man sollte auch etwas höher auf der Seite lesen  - Aldi HelmCam


----------



## pecto69 (21. November 2011)

Hi.

FÃ¼r 11â¬ inkl Versand finde ich Die guncam/spycam auch top..

Hier mal leider komprimiert, bin noch am Ã¼ben mit VideoSoft:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=288164941202633&set=t.100000273898909&type=3

Dirk


----------



## kris. (21. November 2011)

geht doch... für 50 eur...


----------



## JENSeits (21. November 2011)

geht dich ganz gut für das schmale Geld!

Ich hab hier Adope Premiere Pro CS4 in Gebrauch.


----------



## chucki_bo (21. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Für 11 inkl Versand finde ich Die guncam/spycam auch top..
> 
> ...



Hatte ich auch erst überlegt. POEKELZ hat sich eine 
geschossen. Funktioniert nur leider nicht. Hab ich aber 
keine weitere Erfahrung mit.


----------



## pecto69 (22. November 2011)

Meine funzt super.
4GB eine Stunde Aufnahmen.
Qualli iss für den Preis überragend.
Hatte mit weniger gerechnet.
Die Spycam und die Aldi Cam haben beide VGA Auflösung.

Dirk


----------



## Amokles (30. November 2011)

Ich kann die rollei bulletcammempfelen. Ebenfalls super wuali mit vielen verschiedene. Halterungen für sparfüchse


----------



## poekelz (2. Dezember 2011)

Amokles schrieb:


> Ich kann die rollei bulletcammempfelen. Ebenfalls super wuali mit vielen verschiedene. Halterungen für sparfüchse



Die kostet aber auch das vierfache der Aldicam oder Gun-/Spycam.

Letztere, die ich hatte war leider defekt (Daueraufhänger nach dem Einschalten) und daher wurde mir der Kaufpreis unbürokratisch erstattet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (11. Dezember 2011)

Ja zeig mal her Jörg!

-----------------------------------------------

Hier mal ein wenig Material vom ersten Test der HD2 und der Cable Cam!

Ich habe die Qualität mal stark runter gedreht, damit der Upload nicht ewig dauert! (1000er DSL)

Dürfte bald gut werden, aber es gibt noch viel zutun! 





LG Jens


----------



## kris. (11. Dezember 2011)

Aber schon ein guter Anfang!


----------



## Huskyspeed (11. Dezember 2011)

Gut gemacht Jens! Nur weiter so


----------



## pecto69 (11. Dezember 2011)

Korrekt!!! Echt goil Jens...


----------



## Peter88 (11. Dezember 2011)

ist das weiße rad ein gaint glory?


----------



## JENSeits (11. Dezember 2011)

Nein, das ist Niklas Transition TR 450


----------



## kris. (11. Dezember 2011)

du solltest es überall drunterschreiben...


----------



## JENSeits (11. Dezember 2011)

dachte ich mir auch


----------



## poekelz (11. Dezember 2011)

Coole Perspektive! Die Cam müsste nur noch etwas mehr Strecke machen, aber für den Anfang auf jeden Fall Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (12. Dezember 2011)

Sehr cool. Als erstes Ergebnis super. 
Stell ich mir auch sehr kompliziert vor den 
Richtigen Moment zum Losfahren zu erwischen. 

Weiter so. 

chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (12. Dezember 2011)

Danke! 

Ja ganz so einfach ist es wahrhaftig nicht.
Wer von euch ist Samstag im Wald um Lübbecke herum zufinden? Da werde ich wohl die nächsten Tests fahren ... 


LG Jens


----------



## Ulrich-40 (12. Dezember 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ja ganz so einfach ist es wahrhaftig nicht.
> Wer von euch ist Samstag im Wald um Lübbecke herum zufinden? Da werde ich wohl die nächsten Tests fahren ...
> LG Jens


 
eingetragen .....


----------



## JENSeits (12. Dezember 2011)

Top!


----------



## wiehenrenner (12. Dezember 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ja ganz so einfach ist es wahrhaftig nicht.
> Wer von euch ist Samstag im Wald um Lübbecke herum zufinden? Da werde ich wohl die nächsten Tests fahren ...
> ...


 
Kann sein das ich Samstag da oben rumfahre, würde mir das gerne anschauen wenn Du nichts dagegen hast.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Dezember 2011)

Nö - ihr seid herzllich eingeladen! 

Schreib mir mal bitte eine PN, dann gebe ich dir meine E-Mail-Adresse mit der ich auf dem Handy erreichbar bin 



LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (17. Dezember 2011)

Moin, seit Ihr noch gefahren? Ich bin mal so um kurz nach elf vorbeigedüst konnte aber ausser nen paar Reifenspuren nix finden


----------



## JENSeits (17. Dezember 2011)

Klar!
Wir waren durchgängig bis halb 2 aufm Turmtrail am machen und tun!  

Dann hast du wohl den falschen genommen


----------



## wiehenrenner (17. Dezember 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Klar!
> Wir waren durchgängig bis halb 2 aufm Turmtrail am machen und tun!
> 
> Dann hast du wohl den falschen genommen


 
Ich habs befürchtet  War mir sicher das es der war den Du beschrieben hattest. Egal beim nächsten mal klappts


----------



## JENSeits (17. Dezember 2011)

Bist du Morgen unterwegs? Ich wollte wohl nochmal eine Runde runterkullern


----------



## wiehenrenner (17. Dezember 2011)

Jo ich denke das ich morgen fahren werde, aber weiss wirklich nicht genau wann. 
Um wieviel Uhr wirst Du ca. fahren?


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Dezember 2011)

Jörg, Frank und ich starten morgen so gegen 11 in Quernheim werden also so gegen halb am Berg sein. 
Wir machen so die Klassiker. Ist am Barretrail der Baum weg?


----------



## discordius (18. Dezember 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ist am Barretrail der Baum weg?


Letzte Woche war der noch da. Wenn ich mir den Truppenübungsplatz rund um den Stein aber so ansehe, ist mir der Baum doch lieber. Wenn die den Baum mit den Geräten weg machen, ist auch der Trail weg.
Die Abfahrt, die unten am Barretrail endet (wie auch immer die genannt wird), ist aber gut zu fahren.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Dezember 2011)

Wenn der im Frühling da noch liegt machen wir nen Kicker draus


----------



## JENSeits (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin mit Uli um kurz nach 2 am Turm denke ich, könnte auch halb 3 werden


----------



## wiehenrenner (18. Dezember 2011)

War heute morgen dort, aber der Trail war diesmal der Richtige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe Heute die Zeit verpennt  
War erst um halb 2 am Wanderparkplatz der Schützenstraße ..


Entschuldige!


----------



## wiehenrenner (18. Dezember 2011)

Kein Dingen, ich war eh in der Gegend


----------



## JENSeits (18. Dezember 2011)

ich muss nur noch Morgen arbeiten, vllt klappts dann ja die Tage mit einem festen Treffen


----------



## wiehenrenner (19. Dezember 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ich muss nur noch Morgen arbeiten, vllt klappts dann ja die Tage mit einem festen Treffen


 

Gern, komme aber erst am WE zum fahren, zum Jahresende habe ich leider nie Urlaub 
Dafür Anfang Januar


----------



## chucki_bo (26. Dezember 2011)

Testballon - nicht lachen Jens

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k502Z9JLMok&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Trailrock Wiehengebirge      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## JENSeits (26. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten ihr Säcke!  


Klick mich für Video-Grüße!


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Dezember 2011)

Sehr geil!


----------



## slang (26. Dezember 2011)

Jens, 

Chuki, "in ihrem Land nicht verfügbar" 

Gibts noch irgendwo auf der Welt nen zweites Wiehengebirge?


----------



## criscross (26. Dezember 2011)

slang, biste umgezogen ?

bei mir läufts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (27. Dezember 2011)

@ Stefan:

danke  

Probleme mit den Videosperren bei Youtube? Firefox nutzen -> oben links auf Firefox geklickt, Add ons -> rechts sollte "Prox Tube" stehen, sonst danach suchen .. -> funktioniert tadellos bisher


----------



## Ulrich-40 (27. Dezember 2011)

Super Film!
Teflon-Weihnachtskonstüm? Oder weshalb bleibt das rot ein rot? Nach einer Fahrt im Schlamm da oben sehe ich hinterher immer etwas ähm - dunkler aus.  Oder hast Du einen Werbevertrag mit Henkel?  
Auch das Intro ist pefekt!



JENSeits schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten ihr Säcke!
> 
> 
> Klick mich für Video-Grüße!


----------



## poekelz (27. Dezember 2011)

Geil gemacht, vor allem der schicke rote Downhillanzug 

Zu Ostern machst du uns das dann im Hasenkostüm  - BITTE BITTE!


----------



## JENSeits (27. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du schön brav das Video kommentierst und likest, damit ich vllt unter die Top 3 der Videos dieser Woche komme , dann überleg ich es mir vielleicht!


----------



## wiehenrenner (27. Dezember 2011)

@ Jens, fetter Daumen hoch!  Das Video ist der Hammer, echt nice


----------



## 107octane (15. Januar 2012)

Liebe Biker,

dieser kurze Film ist im Oktober 2011 beim Bike-Treff an der Kunsthalle Bielefeld entstanden. Die Fallen Leaves Tour führte über nette Singletrails nach Oerlinghausen.
Ich meine, einige von Euch auf den Bildern erkannt zu haben, aber schaut bitte selbst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (16. Januar 2012)

an so einem treff bzw  so einer tour würde ich auch sehr gern teilnehmen...

ich kenne leider kaum enduro/am Biker aus der gegend


----------



## criscross (16. Januar 2012)

Das Video ist von einer Lucky-Bike Tour.

Kannst dich bei denen mit auf den Verteiler setzen lassen,

dann weißt du wann eine Tour gefahren wird.


----------



## Gr_Flash (17. Januar 2012)

Machen die eigentlich nur AM-Touren, oder ist auch mal was Plastik-Rad-taugliches dabei?^^ 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## criscross (17. Januar 2012)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Machen die eigentlich nur AM-Touren, oder ist auch mal was Plastik-Rad-taugliches dabei?^^
> 
> Gruß,
> Michael


Die machen eher AM Touren, aber für dich doch kein Problem ;-)


----------



## 107octane (17. Januar 2012)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Machen die eigentlich nur AM-Touren, oder ist auch mal was Plastik-Rad-taugliches dabei?^^
> 
> Gruß,
> Michael



Hey Michael,

wir fahren überwiegend Singletrails, die mit jedem Mountainbike gut zu bewältigen sind. Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, sind auch immer einige Hardtail-Piloten dabei. Die Sprünge, die teilweise zu erkennen sind, lassen sich stets problemlos umfahren.

Gruß, André


----------



## Amokles (17. Januar 2012)

die meisten sprünge aus dem video sind garnich mehr vorhanden ....


----------



## Jayesso (17. Januar 2012)

Wann ist denn die nächste Lucky-Bike-Tour? Steht das schon?
VG


----------



## criscross (17. Januar 2012)

am besten mal bei Lucky Bike anrufen und fragen


----------



## RolfK (17. Januar 2012)

Gibt es den Mailverteiler nicht mehr bei denen? Hab mich da auch angemeldet letztes Jahr. Müsste irgendwo auf der HP zu finden sein.


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2012)

Wie wäre es mit dem Touren-Thread?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppelhopper (17. Januar 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Gibt es den Mailverteiler nicht mehr bei denen? Hab mich da auch angemeldet letztes Jahr. Müsste irgendwo auf der HP zu finden sein.



Doch, den mailverteiler gibt es noch. Einfach ne mail an [email protected] und reinschreiben, dass du in den Mtb-Treff-Verteiler möchtest.


----------



## chucki_bo (22. Januar 2012)

Gott ist mir langweilig - Dauerregen ....

Letzte Woche im Wiehengebirge... keep your mind open ...



Later

chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (22. Januar 2012)

nett nett 
Der Übergang zwischen den Szenen mit der Gabel ist gut geworden!
Quali stimmt für den Preis würde ich sagen!

Kleiner Tipp: Versuch sie auf dem Helm so zu montieren das man ein kleines Stück davon sieht 

Ich würde ggf. noch Magix als Programm empfehlen, das soll sehr benutzerfreundlich sein  Aber nur falls du da etwas mehr vor hast 


LG Jens


----------



## poekelz (22. Januar 2012)

Cool gemacht!

Die Zusammenschnitte vor allem!


----------



## chucki_bo (23. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Versuch sie auf dem Helm so zu montieren das man ein kleines Stück davon sieht
> 
> 
> LG Jens



Ja, das habe ich schon mal versucht. Problem ist, dass ich die Cam dazu recht tief nach unten neigen muss. Dann sieht man den Helm, aber nix mehr vom Weg.

Obwohl ... wo Du es so sagst --> vielleicht einfach weiter nach hinten auf dem Helm befestigen. Müsste ich mal probieren....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2012)

das dürfte im Normalfall klappen


----------



## Jayesso (23. Januar 2012)

die sonnenstrahlen sind ja mal geil eingefangen  schön!



chucki_bo schrieb:


> Gott ist mir langweilig - Dauerregen ....
> 
> Letzte Woche im Wiehengebirge... keep your mind open ...
> 
> ...


----------



## JENSeits (9. Februar 2012)

Soo ich habe mich doch noch zu einem Recut der 2011er Saison entscheiden können. 
Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob ich an den "Erfolg" von "Christmas Delivery" anknüpfen kann 

 

LG JENSeits-Production


----------



## JENSeits (13. Februar 2012)

Anscheinend wirds nichts mit den 80 Likes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (17. März 2012)

Hier geht's lang, dann schön den Daumen drücken wenns gefällt - gelle?


----------



## chucki_bo (29. März 2012)

Das Schneiden hab ich mir genauso gespart, wie die Musik. 

Wiehen ab Sender bis aufs Mittelplateau. 

Jenseits: Wir brauchen noch nen gescheiten Anschlusstrail
bis unten .... 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaYhCA96-Qk&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Wiehen - Sender - Pump - Klippe      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Later


----------



## JENSeits (29. März 2012)

Warum soll ich dafür sorgen? Macht euch mal die Hände schmutzig - bitte bis zum Forumsride


----------



## chucki_bo (29. März 2012)

Nicht dafür "sorgen" - nur Augen auf halten. 

Da muss es doch irgendwie nen Anschluss geben, Schicendreck.


----------



## poekelz (30. März 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Nicht dafür "sorgen" - nur Augen auf halten.



...nicht sorgen - SÄGEN


----------



## kris. (30. März 2012)

Sägen bringt Segen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (30. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Sägen bringt Segen!



Christianisiertes Untier; das gibts auch nur in Lippe


----------



## kris. (30. März 2012)

Die Wege des Yeti sind untergründig!


----------



## JENSeits (5. April 2012)

Sonntag in Warstein ...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20117/h


----------



## kris. (5. April 2012)




----------



## -Kiwi- (5. April 2012)

Top!


----------



## Poldie13 (5. April 2012)

Schönes Video  war 2 Wochen Vorher da macht spaß aber der Lift.. naja der ist so eine Sache für sich


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. April 2012)

Was genau passiert da auf dem Bild?


----------



## JENSeits (5. April 2012)

Der liebe Herr ist zuweit nach oben gefahren bzw. nicht rechtzeitig ausgehängt und hat den gesamten Lift zum stehen gebracht - Sicherheitsseil machts möglich


----------



## Poldie13 (5. April 2012)

sollte man meinen aber genau das ist eben NICHT passiert  der lift ist danach einfach weiter gefahren und ich krieg erstmal den Haken vor die Birne weil ichs nicht gesehen hab  hab auch noch das gopro video davon bin grad am Bearbeiten  Nur ist ein bisschen schwer wenn sich die maus nur alle 20sekunden bewegt


----------



## 107octane (7. April 2012)

Liebe OWL-Biker,

hier schon mal ein kleines Oster-Ei. Der Film entstand auf den Trails rund um Bielefeld, viele von Euch werden die Abfahrten wohl kennen.

Fröhliche Ostern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (8. April 2012)

man erkennt so einiges wieder, prima

Der Sound ist auch stimmig, obwohl ja eher weniger gebremst wird


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. April 2012)

Top!


----------



## Surfjunk (8. April 2012)

Ein paar Trails kannte ich auch 
Den letzten mit den grossen Sprüngen hätte ich gern mal per PM. 
Da scheint man ja gut üben zu können.


----------



## JENSeits (8. April 2012)

Ich schließe mich der PN Bitte an - oder gleich einer Toureinladung!


----------



## Jayesso (8. April 2012)

Ja dann wär ich glaub ich auch dabei. Ich hab nichts erkannt


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. April 2012)

Geht mir auch so. Aber das ist auch alles nördlich von Detmold, oder!?


----------



## 107octane (8. April 2012)

Hallo,

alle Aufnahmen sind zwischen Halle und Oerlinghausen entstanden. Die größeren Sprünge liegen dicht bei Bielefeld. Ich hab euch eine PN geschickt.

Gruß, André


----------



## freetourer (9. April 2012)

Hi André.

Guter Film. 

Eine PN mit Spotbeschreibungen hätte ich auch gerne.

2 der Trails bin ich glaube ich gestern noch gefahren.


----------



## the_Shot (9. April 2012)

Hi André , alles bekannt :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldie13 (9. April 2012)

Hier auch mal mein Video aus Warstein  Erste mal in einem Bikepark, nächstes mal werden die Bremsen auch geöffnet


----------



## RolfK (10. April 2012)

Seit ihr die Downhill gar nicht gefahren?


----------



## kris. (10. April 2012)

Endlich mal nen cooler Soundtrack!


----------



## wolfi (10. April 2012)

107octane schrieb:


> Liebe OWL-Biker,
> 
> hier schon mal ein kleines Oster-Ei. Der Film entstand auf den Trails rund um Bielefeld, viele von Euch werden die Abfahrten wohl kennen.
> 
> Fröhliche Ostern!



hi andré,
1a!!!
schön gemacht.
wir müssen mal wieder unbedingt zusammen fahren!
oder mal bikepark... geredet haben wir ja schon oft genug drüber ;-)
evtl. kommt marco ja auch mit.

gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (10. April 2012)

schönes Video. die Strecken kommen mir irgendwie  sehr bekannt vor. fahr ich ja wenns trocken bleibt heute Nachmittag z.T. noch.............
Jörg


----------



## RolfK (10. April 2012)

Jörg, würdest du mich dort irgendwann mal mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldie13 (10. April 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Seit ihr die Downhill gar nicht gefahren?



Doch doch aber an dem tag war die DH so schlammig und nass
 im mittelteil dass man absteigen musste sonst währen die Laufräder versunken


----------



## crossboss (10. April 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Jörg, würdest du mich dort irgendwann mal mitnehmen?



Jo, geht  klar Rolf
Biete demnächst mal ne kleine Enduro-Trailführung für alle Interessenten in Bieledorf an. 
Jörg


----------



## RolfK (10. April 2012)

Poldie13 schrieb:


> Doch doch aber an dem tag war die DH so schlammig und nass im mittelteil dass man absteigen musste sonst währen die Laufräder versunken



Da hättet ihr aber wenigstens mal nen schönen Stunt hinlegen können fürs Filmchen 




crossboss schrieb:


> Jo, geht  klar Rolf
> Biete demnächst mal ne kleine Enduro-Trailführung für alle Interessenten in Bieledorf an.
> Jörg



Tolle Idee


----------



## Poldie13 (10. April 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Da hättet ihr aber wenigstens mal nen schönen Stunt hinlegen können fürs Filmchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nene, den hab ich schon oben am Lift hingelegt


----------



## RolfK (10. April 2012)

Hehe, einmal hab ich da auch fast gelegen. Mit dem Teil werd ich nie warm werden glaub ich.


----------



## Poldie13 (10. April 2012)

Ich auch nicht.. hab mich nur gewundert dass der Lift ohne Stromkabel weiterfahren kann?


----------



## Surfjunk (10. April 2012)

Ist das der Park wo ihr mit den Kids wart?


----------



## RolfK (10. April 2012)

Jupp


----------



## the_Shot (10. April 2012)

Hey Poldie, schönes Vid würde mit ner anderen Kameraposition vll. noch besser rüber kommen


----------



## 107octane (10. April 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> hi andré,
> 1a!!!
> schön gemacht.
> wir müssen mal wieder unbedingt zusammen fahren!
> ...



Hey Wolfi,

na klar, lass mal zusammen fahren. Ist dein Panzer denn Teuto-tauglich?
Für Bike-Park bin ich auch immer zu haben, Du musst mir allerdings ein bißchen Zeit geben, hab gerade mein Radl verkauft und bastel noch an `nem neuen. Marco ist bestimmt dabei, wenn er denn mal im Lande ist. Ich melde mich, sobald ich startklar bin.

Es freut mich, dass Du wieder mit so viel Enthusiasmus deinem alten Hobby fröhnst!

LG, André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (10. April 2012)

Heute Abend / diese Nacht gibts das mega große OWL-Saisonopening Video!


----------



## poekelz (10. April 2012)

Vrfrde!


----------



## wolfi (10. April 2012)

107octane schrieb:


> Hey Wolfi,
> 
> na klar, lass mal zusammen fahren. Ist dein Panzer denn Teuto-tauglich?
> Für Bike-Park bin ich auch immer zu haben, Du musst mir allerdings ein bißchen Zeit geben, hab gerade mein Radl verkauft und bastel noch an `nem neuen. Marco ist bestimmt dabei, wenn er denn mal im Lande ist. Ich melde mich, sobald ich startklar bin.
> ...



hi andré,
mein panzer schon...nur ich bedingt
ne, ich merke schon die jahre....und die kippen und die bierchen.
bergauf ist es nicht mehr so geschmeidig wie noch vor 10 jahren.
aber bergab geht´s immer noch gut
lass uns echt mal nen termin ins auge fassen, am besten soll mal marco sagen wann er da ist.
gruß
wolfi
ps: was bastelst du denn? oder ist es noch "geheim"?


----------



## JENSeits (10. April 2012)

würdet ihr dann den Stammtisch oder die Privaten Nachrichten aufsuchen? das wäre super  danke


----------



## JENSeits (11. April 2012)




----------



## chucki_bo (11. April 2012)

Oh ...


----------



## poekelz (11. April 2012)

Für die eine Sequenz und dafür das Jens ne dicke Backe hatte doch ganz nett.


----------



## chucki_bo (15. April 2012)

Willingen am letzten Freitag ...


Later
chucki_bo


----------



## poekelz (15. April 2012)

Cool, der sieht genauso aus wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. April 2012)

ne, besser!


----------



## slang (15. April 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Cool, der sieht genauso aus wie ich



der arme.....


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. April 2012)

Schönes Video! ... oder klasse Outfits!


----------



## Poldie13 (15. April 2012)

War am Freitag auch da.. Vielleicht hast mich ja gesehen Blau Schwarz Gelbes Oneal Jersey und Gopro rechts am Helm mit Leihbike?  Die FR ging ja noch vom wetter her nur die DH war kaum fahrbar an dem Tag  
Aber Schönes Video und die Musik gefällt mir auch gut


----------



## pecto69 (15. April 2012)

Hi.

@Chucki, welche Abfahrt war das?
Sieht als könnte ich die auch fahren...

Video iss cool..

Danke
Dirk


----------



## Jayesso (15. April 2012)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> @Chucki, welche Abfahrt war das?
> Sieht als könnte ich die auch fahren...
> ...



Wüsst´ich auch gerne. Nach DH siehts ja i-wie gar nicht aus, oder täuscht das. Sieht ja auch relativ fahrbar mit nem Hardtail aus.
(Wahrscheinlich täusch ich mich da aber)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. April 2012)

Das ist die Willinger Freeride Strecke. Die kann jedermann fahren


----------



## pecto69 (15. April 2012)

Jedermann wegen Öffentlich oder wegen Können? 

Dirk


----------



## criscross (15. April 2012)

die kannste auch mit nem Klapprad runterfahren


----------



## JENSeits (15. April 2012)

beides. ist nen Bikepark  http://www.ettelsberg-seilbahn.de/
mittlerweile aber mit teils großem Ärger mitm Parkbetreiber, der passende Thread zum "Park" ( Freeride + Worldcup DH + 4x)


----------



## Mountain77 (15. April 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Cool, der sieht genauso aus wie ich



War mit nem Freund Samstag dort.
Ihr wart etwas schneller und geschmeidiger unterwegs als wir... ;-) 
Bin jetzt gespannt auf unser Bildmaterial, Kumpel hatte seine Kamera mit.


----------



## wiehenrenner (15. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Das ist die Willinger Freeride Strecke. Die kann jedermann fahren


 
Da gebe ich dir nur teilweise Recht, bin Sie ja auch selber nicht gefahren. Locker runterrollen dürfte wirklich einfach sein, aber in natura siehts anders aus, dann "beisst einen die Sau" und man möchte halt etws schneller werden, nen Sprung machen u.s.w. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht es ist immer besser den Respekt vor einer Strecke zu wahren, immer wenn ich denke ist easy, geht doch leicht, werde ich übermütig und komme eher in Probleme. Ausserdem trügen die Video Aufnahmen immer etwas, gerade was das Gefälle angeht.

Zurück zu Topic, schönes Video! War es sehr voll den Tag?


----------



## JENSeits (15. April 2012)

Das stimmt vollkommen! 

Die Schwierigkeit dürfte wohl eher darin liegen die Sprünge alle zufahren und die Geschwindigkeit hochzutreiben - Spaß machts aber sobald die Bremswellen wiedermal zu Doubles werden .. nunja.

Back to topic!


----------



## poekelz (15. April 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> die kannste auch mit nem Klapprad runterfahren


...aber dann nicht springen 

Wenn die Strecke trocken ist, sind es nur die Bremswellen vor einigen Kehren die ordentlich scheppern. Und man sollte so fit sein und die Strecke im stehen und in einem Stück fahren können, unterwegs-Anhalter nerven gewaltig, da sie den Flow der Nachfolger kaputt machen.

Bei Nässe wird's unten im Wald auf den Rasengittersteinen schmierig.

@Christoph: Glücklicherweise war es recht leer, sonst wären 11 Abfahren zwischen 11 und 16:30 Uhr nicht drin gewesen.


----------



## ohneworte (15. April 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...aber dann nicht springen
> 
> Wenn die Strecke trocken ist, sind es nur die Bremswellen vor einigen Kehren die ordentlich scheppern. Und man sollte so fit sein und die Strecke im stehen und in einem Stück fahren können, unterwegs-Anhalter nerven gewaltig, da sie den Flow der Nachfolger kaputt machen.
> 
> ...



Auf den beiden Wirtschaftswegkreuzungen kann man dann aber nach links oder rechts rausfahren ohne jemanden zu behindern sollte man die nicht in einem Rutsch durchfahren können.


----------



## Surfjunk (15. April 2012)

Seit ihr die NS gar nicht Gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asio (15. April 2012)

Ich finde die Freeride hat genügend möglichkeiten um mal unterwegs anzuhalten. Da es eigentlich fast überall nach platz neben der Strecke gibt.
back to Topic

Nais Vid möchte auch mal so eine leere Strecke vorfinden


----------



## chucki_bo (16. April 2012)

Oh, ne Menge Feedback fürs Video - THX!

@all:

Die FR kann wirklich jeder fahren. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad steht und fällt mit den eigenen Ansprüchen (NS / Sprünge / Tempo ...).

Die NS haben wir nicht angepackt an dem Tag. Die Strecke war vor allem im oberen Waldabschnitt so schmierig, dass ich auch bei den Holzplanken nicht das beste Gefühl hatte, was den Halt anging. War aber auch egal.

Wir hatten so viel Spaß (und Glück bei den Gondelwartezeiten), dass wir unsere Mittagspause von 1300h auf 1445 h immer weiter nach hinten geschoben haben. 


Toller Tag, tolles Hobby --- und nu wieder arbeiten 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Surfjunk (16. April 2012)

Jup, wen die Nass sind ist das nicht ohne.
Aber der Freeride ist wirklich schön auch für Anfänger.
Da ist nichts was nicht machbar wäre.
Auch mit Kids wäre das an leeren Tagen kein Problem dort.


----------



## nippelspanner (16. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Seit ihr die NS gar nicht Gefahren?



[PoserModus:] Sind ja nicht alles solche Kenner/Könner der Materie wie wir beide.
[MontagMorgenLästerModus:] Viel schlimmer: Was ist das für´n Spacken in der Leidviel-Jacke?

Duck und wech...


----------



## chucki_bo (16. April 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> [PoserModus:] Sind ja nicht alles solche Kenner/Könner der Materie wie wir beide.
> [MontagMorgenLästerModus:] Viel schlimmer: Was ist das für´n Spacken in der Leidviel-Jacke?
> 
> Duck und wech...



Kopp schon unten?? 

Warts ab wenn Poekelz wach ist ...


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. April 2012)

Oha, sieht aus als wenn Jens bald doch noch Punkte verteilen müsste!


----------



## poekelz (16. April 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> [MontagMorgenLästerModus:] Viel schlimmer: Was ist das für´n Spacken in der Leidviel-Jacke?
> 
> Duck und wech...




Das sagt hier gerade der richtige, Björn!

So Carbonenduropiloten wie du glauben sich bestimmt bestimmt noch viel sozialhöhergestellt als so einfache Zahnarztbikefahrer, wie meinereiner


----------



## Surfjunk (16. April 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> [PoserModus:] Sind ja nicht alles solche Kenner/Könner der Materie wie wir beide.







poekelz schrieb:


> So Carbonenduropiloten wie du glauben sich bestimmt bestimmt noch viel sozialhöhergestellt als so einfache *Zahnarztbikefahrer*, wie meinereiner


----------



## wolfi (16. April 2012)

moin,
hier mal mein erster test der aldi helm cam.
die gabs bei unserem aldi in der ramsch-ecke.
für 29,- gehts wohl.
3 befestigungen sind dabei:
helm / lenker und eine spanngurtbefestigung (rahmen) die aber noch verbesserungswürdig ist.
gruß
wolfi
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20425


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (16. April 2012)

Na fÃ¼r 30 â¬ doch top.
Weniger komprimieren dann gehts auch bei schnellen Passagen.
Aber immer das Vorderrad ansehen ist echt nicht abwechslungsreich 

Dirk


----------



## wolfi (16. April 2012)

jau,
für den preis wars ein echter schnapper!
die vorderrad-passage fällt desshalb so lang aus, weil ich die rahmenbefestigung mit diesem komischen gurtsysthem testen wollte.
und in der wurzelpassage hat sie dann auch gleich nachgegeben.
mekt mann auch an dem geschlängelten standrohren
da muss ich noch etwas basteln.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## chucki_bo (16. April 2012)

DAS Baby hab ich auch.  

Die Cam braucht sehr viel Helligkeit. Aufnahmen bei bedecktem Himmel oder gar bei Regen kannst Du getrost sein lassen.

Das Willingen Vid war dagegen eigentlich ganz OK. Überhaupt nicht vergleichbar mit ner GoPro, aber das will auch keiner für das schmale Geld... 

Warte mal den Sommer und mehr Farbe im Wald ab. Dafür reichts allemal. 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2012)

freue mich schon auf mehr Videos aus OWL hier!


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Mai 2012)

Ein Bikekollege von mir im Enduroeinsatz. Ist nur ein kurzer Clip:


Schöne Grüße,
Kiwi.


----------



## Rischer (8. Mai 2012)

Geht gut ab!
Wo is das, wenn man das fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Mai 2012)

Du hast 'ne PN.


----------



## wiehenrenner (8. Mai 2012)

Habs schon im Pitch Thread bewundert, da sieht man mal was son Rad kann wenn nen guter Fahrer drauf sitzt


----------



## crossboss (8. Mai 2012)

toller Hüpfer


----------



## el_ConnoR (9. Mai 2012)

Sieht gut aus!
Könntest du mir die PN, die an Rischer ging weiterleiten?

Viele Grüße,
conny


----------



## JENSeits (15. Mai 2012)

von Sonntag 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21056/h


----------



## wiehenrenner (15. Mai 2012)

Feine Sache, so nen Sprunglehrer brauche ich auch noch.


----------



## the_Shot (15. Mai 2012)

Nice, Jens wo issn der Spot? Bitte PN, THX!


----------



## JENSeits (15. Mai 2012)

Danke! 

Tut mir Leid, aber Raoul möchte das er geheim bleibt und da nehme ich Rücksicht drauf. Ansonsten wür ichs dir gern die PN schicken!


----------



## crossboss (15. Mai 2012)

@ Jens: Und du sagst du könntest nicht gut springen.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Mai 2012)

Ich war selbst überrascht. Der Table ist aber jedesmal sehr wackelig gesprungen  Frontlastig vorallem - mag vielleicht am Shape gelegen haben.
Wie gesagt, ich war sehr von mir selbst überrascht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2012)

Mitfahrgelegenheit beim Speci Enduro in Winterberg 2012


----------



## crossboss (29. Mai 2012)

Hi Jens,
da purzel  ich ja mit dir zusammen in Sek 1
Schöne Impressionen vom Race. Da schmeckt der 2te Kaffee gleich noch besser! leider kommen nicht alle Schwieriogkeiten ganz rüber aber insgesamt gut gelungen
LG Jörg


----------



## JENSeits (29. Mai 2012)

neues vom Montag  

diesmal war ich ausschließlich hinter der netterweise geliehen bekommenen Kamera


----------



## Poldie13 (30. Mai 2012)

Richtig gutes Video Jens  

achja, hier mal was vom 14.April, erste mal großer Bikepark ->Wibe  
Was neueres Folgt wenn der pc mal wieder schneller läuft


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. Mai 2012)

@Rischer:
Musst mal zu uns nach Porta kommen. Würde dir gefallen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Rischer (30. Mai 2012)

Ja. Würd gerne mal was neues sehen. 
Ich meld mich bei Zeiten mal bei dir.


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. Mai 2012)

Rischer schrieb:


> Ja. Würd gerne mal was neues sehen.
> Ich meld mich bei Zeiten mal bei dir.



Mach' das!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juni 2012)

Happy-Kadaver in Braunlage


----------



## crossboss (11. Juni 2012)

waren die Stege nicht unfahrbar glatt Jens? sieht nach Shitwetter aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (11. Juni 2012)

nein die habens in Braunlage ja öfter mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit und haben direkt Hasengitter draufgenagelt - prima zufahren  
Shit Wetter wars an sich gar nicht - NIklas hatte seine wahre Freude daran  Nur ich musste bei der langen Regenhose bleiben um die Bandage nicht einzusauen - da stand das Wasser natürlich gründlich drin


----------



## Dreckspatz (12. Juni 2012)

Oh!!
wie geht das denn mit dem Einbinden der Videos....
Na mal schauen.


----------



## Dreckspatz (12. Juni 2012)

Hier mal kein Downhill Video. 
Es muss ja nicht immer so schnell sein


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juni 2012)

Youtube Videos bettet man wie folgt ein:

Einfach mit dem Code


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mal meinen Fahrstil auf einem unserer Hometrails verglichen - Ich bin mit meiner Steigerung zufrieden  Zumal es sich einfach wesentlich geschmeidiger anfühlt!


----------



## -Kiwi- (14. August 2012)

Sektionstraining...



Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (14. August 2012)

Strecke sieht auch geil aus!


----------



## nippelspanner (14. August 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich habe mal meinen Fahrstil auf einem unserer Hometrails verglichen - Ich bin mit meiner Steigerung zufrieden  Zumal es sich einfach wesentlich geschmeidiger anfühlt!
> 
> Kein Wunder!
> Im Frühjahr hattest Du ja auch ´nen grauen Helm auf.
> ...


----------



## the_Shot (14. August 2012)

Sehr geil Kiwi, da möcht ich auch mal üben


----------



## JENSeits (14. August 2012)

@ Kiwi:  siehe Videoseite 

@ Björn: ja ne ist klar


----------



## JENSeits (20. August 2012)

Habe endlich wieder etwas beizusteuern 

Tipp: in HD schauen 

Viel Spaß bveim schauen!
LG Jens


----------



## crossboss (20. August 2012)

Die und noch andere bin ich neulich mit _Nippelspanner _gefahren. Ganz nette Trails da drüben


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. August 2012)

Sehr schön! 
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## poekelz (21. August 2012)

Sehr cooles Flimchen!


----------



## Porta-Mike (23. August 2012)

moin!

@ kiwi & jens : sehr schöne filmchen

gruß

michael


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2013)

Nabend zusammen!

"rik" dem Videobereich ein Update verpasst und das Video läuft nun endlich. Ich habe es mal neu hochgeladen und ein paar Kleinigkeiten verändert.
Vielleicht mögt ihr ja mal reinschauen?  Hab mein MTB-Jahr 2012 mal zusammengefasst:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25645

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (7. April 2013)

....kleiner Zusammenschnitt von heute:


----------



## chucki_bo (7. April 2013)

Saugeil wars....  

Trails besser als erwartet.. 

Und sehr guter Zusammenschnitt...


----------



## wiehenrenner (7. April 2013)

Schön gemacht Frank!


----------



## Ulrich-40 (10. April 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> ....kleiner Zusammenschnitt von heute:


 
das gefällt ..


----------



## slang (10. April 2013)

Super Filmchen, besonders der Schrei ganz am Ende ;-)


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Mai 2013)

Gestern mit Sohnemann los gewesen Spass haben


----------



## Brego10 (4. Mai 2013)

Sehr schönes Video. Sieht nach viel Spass aus


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. Mai 2013)

Top! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## RZWODZWO (6. Mai 2013)

Wenn der Vater mit dem Sohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (1. Juni 2013)

So anbei mein erster Videoversuch. Ist alles etwas mit heisser Nadel gestrickt, ich hoffe ihr erfreut euch an meinen Fahrversuchen 

P.S. vorneweg ist der Shoti unterwegs


----------



## the_Shot (1. Juni 2013)

saugeil


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. Juni 2013)

Top!


----------



## chucki_bo (1. Juni 2013)

Phat 

Nicht auszudenken, wie schnell Du hättest fahren können,
wenn shoti dich nicht andauernd ausgebremst hätte


----------



## Zyran (1. Juni 2013)

Sehr geil


----------



## wiehenrenner (10. Juni 2013)

So ich mal wieder.... mit Shoti auf der neuen FR in Warstein.
Grund des Videotitels beim User the_Shot zu erfragen
Have Fun....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Juni 2013)

Super!


----------



## Nico Laus (10. Juni 2013)

Macht Laune, wa?


----------



## the_Shot (11. Juni 2013)

Chris, da ist dir ja ein super Filmchen gelungen, sehr sehr geil!:thumbup:

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Nico Laus (11. Juni 2013)

Wie macht sich denn dein neuer Hobel im Vergleich zum Demo?


----------



## poekelz (11. Juni 2013)

Geil Chris!

Ich könnt sofort losfahren - eine geile Strecke haben die da jetzt draus gemacht 

Shoti poste mal Bilder vom neuen Tues!


----------



## the_Shot (11. Juni 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Wie macht sich denn dein neuer Hobel im Vergleich zum Demo?



Fliegt iwie hecklastiger, kommt wahrscheinlich durch die doch deutlich längere Ketenstrebe, lässt sich aber trotzdem sehr agil durch Anlieger zirkeln. Man merkt natürlich das die Geo auf Geschwindigkeit ausgelegt ist, dies störte aber nur kurzfristig. Ich denke das ich mit dem Radl dieses Jahr noch ordentlich viel Spass haben werde

Frank, Bilder folgen die Tage im entsprechenden Thread


----------



## JENSeits (1. Juli 2013)

Heute gibts mal einen Teil eines Hometrails zusehen, den ich fix nach der Arbeit gefahren bin Komplett unbearbeitet, einfach nur mal so. Vllt interessierts ja den ein oder anderen Local 



LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (1. Juli 2013)

So, hab noch was:

Hier im Forum wurde ein "junger" Biker gesucht, der für ein Musikvideo fährt. Dabei ging es darum, sich vorzubereiten, Mut zumachen und einen Sprung zuschaffen.
Hier könnt ihr ein paar Eindrücke gewinnen - ich möchte dem Musikvideo aber nicht vorgreifen. Wenn es fertig geschnitten wurde, werde ich es hier ggf. auch uploaden.

Viel Spaß & LG
Jens


----------



## chucki_bo (2. Juli 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Heute gibts mal einen Teil eines Hometrails zusehen, den ich fix nach der Arbeit gefahren bin Komplett unbearbeitet, einfach nur mal so. Vllt interessierts ja den ein oder anderen Local
> 
> LG Jens



War das am Freitag?? An Teufels Spielplatz hatte ich auch eine Gruppe Leutz gesehen... Falls ja, haben wir uns knapp verpasst.

Der Trail ist im Gegensatz zum restlichen Wald ziemlich trocken und griffig!


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juli 2013)

Nö, war Gestern direkt vorm hochladen 
Trail läuft momentan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (2. Juli 2013)

Der gute alte Turmtrail..... Jens wir müssen mal wieder fahren -wenn ich mal die Zeit finde im Moment-


----------



## the_Shot (9. Juli 2013)

Hier mal was vom vergangenen Sonntag. Zum schönen Ausklang in WiBe nochmal die Giro. Vorweg der NicoLaus, Filmer -> nicht hier im Forum.

nichts geschnitten, keine Nachvertonung

Have fun


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Juli 2013)

Top!  ... aber wenn Ronald jetzt Ronaldo ist, dann könntest Du größentechnisch auch Messi sein.  (Achtung: Fußball-Insider)


----------



## poekelz (9. Juli 2013)

Kann das sein, dass der Rider die ganze Zeit mehr oder weniger im Sattel sitzt....wo ist die "aktive Fahrtechnik" - schon zu platt gewesen, oder ein Fall von "viel Federweg macht träge"??


Frank


----------



## the_Shot (9. Juli 2013)

Jap, war Feierabend. Frank Du fährst ja auch ehr statisch


----------



## chucki_bo (9. Juli 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Jap, war Feierabend. Frank Du fährst ja auch ehr statisch



Shoti, er FÄLLT statisch....


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Juli 2013)

Au backe, Zeit für Popcorn! Ich setz nen 10er auf Frank, der ist hart im nehmen!  _(erzählt man sich)_


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. Juli 2013)

Schönes Video!
Kollege Rocco ist der Fahrer. Ist auch hier im Forum; nur nicht sonderlich aktiv.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (9. Juli 2013)

Stimmt, nur leider weiß er seinen Nic nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (9. Juli 2013)

Aber ich! ROC war das letzten Mal im Februar 2012 im Forum! 

 @ROC


----------



## poekelz (9. Juli 2013)

Während ihr euch hier über mich (und meinen letzten Bailout) lustig macht, war ich ne schöne Runde biken.

Arschelöscher ihr!

;-)


----------



## Nico Laus (9. Juli 2013)

Dorifto King Shoti San!


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Juli 2013)




----------



## JENSeits (11. Juli 2013)

Moin moin zusammen!

Hier gibts nun mein Video aus Willingen. Wir waren am 30ten Juni mit den Jungens ausm Verein vor Ort und hatten mächtig Spaß, aber sehr selbst!


LG Jens


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Juli 2013)

Super, Jens! 
Das Lied passt auch gut!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (11. Juli 2013)

Danke dir!


----------



## Zyran (12. Juli 2013)

Super
Haste vom HK Cup auch schon was?


----------



## chucki_bo (12. Juli 2013)

Top  sieht nach ordentlich Spaß aus.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juli 2013)

Danke 
Ne, das muss ich irgendwann mal zwischen schieben. Da es aber sein kann das ich dieses We das neue Radel bekomme, steht das erstmal hinten an 
Ihr müsst euch also noch ein wenig gedulden.

LG Jens


----------



## Asio (12. Juli 2013)

Schönes Vid mal wieder von dir


----------



## JENSeits (15. Juli 2013)




----------



## Asio (15. Juli 2013)

Schönes Vid. 
I like´d 
Wie immer


----------



## JENSeits (15. Juli 2013)

Danke  Über likes würde ich mich freuen


----------



## wolfi (15. Juli 2013)

sehr schön....
jetzt blutet mein herzchen noch mehr dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. Juli 2013)

Super!
War ein toller Tag! Danke für's Video, Jens.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zyran (15. Juli 2013)

Jep, jeder der nicht da war hat echt was verpasst. 
Schönes Video 
Danke!


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Juli 2013)

Ich finds Super Jens. 
Schade das du schon weg mußte's. 
Paar Bilder vom After Race wären cool gewesen.


----------



## 107octane (18. Juli 2013)

Nach dem ganzen Downhill-Geballer hier mal etwas Gemütliches. Wir haben den Country gecrosst, und zwar von Altenbeken nach Bielefeld. 60 km entlang des Teutoburger Waldes gespickt mit zauberhaften Trails und zahlreichen Sehenswürdigkeiten.

Bitte sehr:


----------



## kris. (18. Juli 2013)

entspannter soundtrack 

schöne strecken habt ihr euch ausgesucht!


----------



## Porta-Mike (18. Juli 2013)

moin!

schönes video mit geiler mucke 

gruß

michael


----------



## Flying_Elvis (18. Juli 2013)

Schönes Video, bestärkt meine Entscheidung das ich die Strecke dieses Jahr unbedingt fahren will


----------



## Asio (18. Juli 2013)

Schönes Video.
Macht lust auf Tourenfahren


----------



## poekelz (18. Juli 2013)

...scheint sich einiges getan zu haben in der Ecke, werde ich mal für die Zeit nach den Ferien einplanen.


----------



## the_Shot (18. Juli 2013)

Nice, macht Laune auf radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (18. Juli 2013)

Guter Clip! Kommt spaßig rüber.


----------



## wiehenrenner (15. August 2013)

Mit Shoti und Nico Laus in Winterberg.
Viel Spass beim gucken 


Ach ja Likes sind bei Gefallen auch willkommen!


----------



## the_Shot (15. August 2013)

like


----------



## kris. (15. August 2013)

Park-Training mit Master Shoti.


----------



## chucki_bo (15. August 2013)

Altobelli ... schweißnasse Hände vom Zugucken... 

GEIL

chucki_bo


----------



## wiehenrenner (15. August 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> like



Dann drück auch auf den Button, speziell weil Du mich jetzt wegen dem Video 4 Tage per Whatts App gestalkt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (15. August 2013)




----------



## -Kiwi- (15. August 2013)

Top!


----------



## Nico Laus (15. August 2013)

Gut geworden und macht Lust auf eine Wiederholung!


----------



## wiehenrenner (25. August 2013)

Mein Wochenend Highlight in 13 Sekunden


----------



## the_Shot (25. August 2013)

toll Chris

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Nico Laus (25. August 2013)

Ja bist du denn des Wahnsinns!?


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. August 2013)

Sauber!


----------



## Surfjunk (25. August 2013)

Ja sach an! Selber gefahren oder wer ist das?
Stehe da immer wieder vor und...... dann geht irgendwie nicht weiter


----------



## the_Shot (25. August 2013)

Türlich issers selber gefahren! Erkennt man doch gut anner Kaptain Sharky Hupe

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Surfjunk (25. August 2013)

Mit welchen Bike den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (25. August 2013)

Voltage

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Surfjunk (25. August 2013)

Sach mal Sascha, hat der Wiehen jetzt schon einen Pressesprecher?


----------



## the_Shot (25. August 2013)

Jap

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## wiehenrenner (25. August 2013)

Wenn ich den Shoti nicht hätte  

Und klar bin ichs mit dem Voltage gefahren. Sitze eh nur noch auf dem Hobel.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. August 2013)

Du Irrer, und mir im Wad noch erzählen das man ja sowas dann auch im alter nicht mehr macht .... Bla.... Bla.... Bla....


Geil gesprungen.


----------



## wiehenrenner (25. August 2013)

Ich werde erst nächstes Jahr 40 bis dahin geht noch was


----------



## the_Shot (9. September 2013)

Hier mal schnell ein kleines Vid zum Geistersuchbild


----------



## stoppelhopper (9. September 2013)

Da übt ja schon einer fürn nächsten Enduro-Cup! An dem Table hab ich letztes WE auch nen büschen rumgeschrubbt


----------



## wiehenrenner (10. September 2013)

Die wichtigste Erkenntnis an dem Tag war, das man mit nem Voltage da auch gut hochkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 107octane (17. September 2013)

Nicht gerade in OWL aufgenommen, aber zwei echte Bielefelder an den Lenkstangen:


----------



## nippelspanner (18. September 2013)

Top!


----------



## kris. (18. September 2013)

Und ihr habt mir keine Maple-Cookies mitgebracht?!?


----------



## crossboss (18. September 2013)

@Hi Andre , 
echt cooles Video mit supi Mucke von Euch Sehr, sehr scharfe, tricky Location. 
Bin etwas neidisch


----------



## 107octane (30. September 2013)

Also Maple Cookies habe ich keine mitgebracht, nur ein paar Gläser Maple-Sirup. Die sind jedoch leider schon verteilt. Aber ein Video aus Whistler habe ich noch im Gepäck:


----------



## wolfi (30. September 2013)

sehr sehr geil andré!!!!!
nach whistler muss ich auch noch!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (30. September 2013)

Ich schmuggle mich in Dein Handgepäck Wolfi

Aber Spaß bei Seite, ich bin echt beeindruckt, klasse Video


----------



## wolfi (1. Oktober 2013)

Oh, dann kannst du es dir zwischen kippen und bier gemütlich machen

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## the_Shot (1. Oktober 2013)

Perfekt, so fühl ich mich wohl

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## freetourer (1. Oktober 2013)

@Andre: Saugeiles Video


----------



## 107octane (1. Oktober 2013)

Danke, das freut mich.


----------



## wiehenrenner (9. Oktober 2013)

Anbei mal wieder nen Video. Ging eigentlich nur darum die Cam neu auszurichten. Video ist weder was Licht und Ton betrifft bearbeitet worden.


----------



## the_Shot (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich meine die könnte noch nen Tacken höher. Achja, schöner Helm


----------



## wiehenrenner (9. Oktober 2013)

Jup hatte ich mir auch gedacht. 
Hatte eher Angst das sie zu sehr seitlich filmt, da die Cam weiter hinten sitzt als auf dem alten.


----------



## chucki_bo (9. Oktober 2013)

Jau, etwas höher, dann isses perfekt.

Das ist doch der Turmttrail oder? Gibt's da ne neuen "oberen"
Teil? Oder täuscht das?


----------



## wiehenrenner (9. Oktober 2013)

Ja ist am Turm. Habe 30 min. hochgeschoben und das dann in 3 Min. vernichtet 
Nee oben ist alles ganz normal. Nur das ganz oben die erste rechts jetzt etwas zugewuchert ist. Die Linie fährst sich minimal anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (10. Oktober 2013)

Cooler Film Chris, macht Bock auf fahren!


----------



## wiehenrenner (10. Oktober 2013)

*


----------



## wolfi (10. Oktober 2013)

moin,
ich bekomme beim aufrufen diese meldung:


----------



## wiehenrenner (10. Oktober 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> moin,
> ich bekomme beim aufrufen diese meldung:



Jup hast recht, hat was mit dem Upload nicht gefunzt.... probiere es nochmal


----------



## wiehenrenner (10. Oktober 2013)

So aber jetze......
Danke nochmal an Frank für die Halterung.


----------



## Asio (10. Oktober 2013)

Kein Wunder das dein Sprössling in Willingen so abgeht!!


----------



## JENSeits (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hier der erste Teil meiner kleinen "Roadtrip-Reihe" 

Viel Spaß & LG 
Jens


----------



## poekelz (14. Oktober 2013)

Cool gemacht - bin schon gespannt auf den Rest!


----------



## JENSeits (21. Oktober 2013)

ups, ich hab hier noch gar nicht den zweiten Teil meiner Reihe gepostet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2013)

Cooler Trail.

Das ist in Davos gewesen?

War das Uli mit im Video?


----------



## JENSeits (21. Oktober 2013)

Klick dich doch mal bis zur Videobeschreibung durch  

LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (21. Oktober 2013)

Klick dich doch mal bis zur Videobeschreibung durch  

LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
hier gibts Teil 3 zusehen!  Weiterhin viel Spaß und über Feedback würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## JENSeits (24. Oktober 2013)

So, ich hab mal den 4ten Teil fertig gestellt. Viel Spaß und wenn ihr mögt bitte Feedback geben


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Oktober 2013)

Top! Gefällt!

Sind das die Trails in Sölden die auch in deren Trailmap sind?
Die haben da ja ein super Offizielles Wegenetz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (25. Oktober 2013)

Tuh mir bitte einen gefallen und les auch die Videobeschreibung.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Oktober 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Tuh mir bitte einen gefallen und les auch die Videobeschreibung.



Mein lieber Jens.

Wenn dir das kommentieren oder gar disksutiern über deine Videos zu viel ist dann würde ich sie nicht in ein Forum stellen was zur Diskusition einläd und dem Austausch dient.

Ich hatte mir erhofft das du mich an deinem Wissenschatz über die Trailmap teilhaben lässt. Mir erschien es doch sehr unwahrscheinlich das solche Trails, wie du sie befahren hast in Sölden, zu einem offiziel Trailnetz gehören.

Da hätte ich gerne mal ein paar persönliche Worte von dir gehört...

... muss aber auch nicht.


----------



## JENSeits (25. Oktober 2013)

Mein lieber Orkan,

ich spreche gern über meine Videos und verteile Infos. Damit aber jeder Zuschauer ein paar Infos sofort zur Hand hat, gibt es die Videobeschreibung. Damit hättest du dir die letzten Beiden Fragen gut beantworten können.
Zur aktuellen: Ja, alles öffentlich ausgeschilderte Trails von der Singletrailkarte.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Oktober 2013)

Mein lieber Jens 

Vielen Dank für deine Info.

Das bestärkt mich doch noch mehr in meiner Entscheidung Sölden mal ein Wochenende abzustatten.


----------



## chucki_bo (25. Oktober 2013)

wollt ihr beiden heiraten?


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich hoffe, ich bin eingeladen...


----------



## chucki_bo (25. Oktober 2013)

Das wird ein Fest


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Oktober 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> wollt ihr beiden heiraten?





-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich bin eingeladen...



Ich bin leider schon verheiratet und Scheidung mit 2 Kindern wird mir dann doch zu teuer


----------



## freetourer (25. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> ... leider .... verheiratet  ....




Das gibt heute Abend Stoff zu Hause.


----------



## JENSeits (29. Oktober 2013)

hier der 5te Teil der Serie, es kommen noch 2 Weitere! 
Viel Spaß und über Kritik würde ich mich weiterhin freuen, likes ebenso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (3. November 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen!
Draußen ist es windig und ungemütlich, Zeit für ein Video! 
Ich habe im September den MTB ZONE Bikepark Geisskopf besucht und eine Menge Spaß gehabt, schaut mal rein!

PS: Das ist der 6 Teil meiner Roadtrip-Reihe. Mehr Infos dazu findet ihr wie immer in der Videobeschreibung!


----------



## JENSeits (8. November 2013)

Nabend zusammen!
Jetzt ist auch der letzte Teil in Videoform hochgeladen. Dankesehr fürs Zuschauen, lesen des Reiseberichts und für eure Unterstützung!
An den Erinnerungen werde ich noch Jahre zehren! 



LG Jens


----------



## wiehenrenner (11. März 2014)

So mal wieder bewegte Bilder vom WE aus Willi mit dem Kurzen.


----------



## crossboss (11. März 2014)

.....das erinnert mich gerad an was

Zitat von kris.: ↑
"man könnte es auch mal so sagen: mein alter 45PS polo wäre auch über die Norschleife gekommen, aber bei einem 24h-Rennen wäre er trotzdem ein verkehrhindernis und Unfallrisiko gewesen. "


Zitat Freesoul:
"Das trifft es ziemlich gut "

Ich sage

_Hoppla!  Pseudoenduristen  mit Pukyrädern _gehören halt auch nicht auf die Freeride

Komisch nur, dass DU es trotzdem machst

Ich finde es auch schön, diesen Sport, der nicht ohne Risiken ist, mit meinem Sohn und meiner Frau, verantwortungsvoll zu betreiben.

Thema Ende


----------



## Nico Laus (11. März 2014)

Geil wie Felix seinen Spaß hat und einfach durch fährt. Papa hätte die Pausen zwischendurch gebraucht.


----------



## 107octane (11. März 2014)

Also von Verkehrshindernis würde ich bei dem Kleinen wirklich nicht sprechen, ist doch geil gefahren! Ich glaube, mit 7 Jahren hatte ich noch Stützräder am Rad.


----------



## chucki_bo (12. März 2014)

Saugeil gefahren!


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2014)

kleine  Retoure

.................puuuhhhh aber die Musik ist shice


----------



## the_Shot (13. März 2014)

Yeehaa, Felix is on fire.

Ach ja Jogi, wenn Du schon in der Vergangenheit rumkramst, Pseudoenduristen haben auf der DH nix verlohren, gib es wenigstens richtig wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (13. März 2014)

Mannomann Shoti alter Pseudo


----------



## -Kiwi- (14. März 2014)

Super gefahren, Felix!


----------



## crossboss (14. März 2014)

Und nun wieder zum Wesentlichen des Sports..................and beaf only by the Barbecue.

In Wirklichkeit finde ich sowieso, das der Felix  da toll fährt. Mir macht das auch echt nen riesigen Spass, mit meinem Sohnemann, solche schöne Erlebnisse, wie Bikepark teilen zu können . Wir freuen uns auch schon auf das nächste Mal


----------



## RZWODZWO (21. März 2014)

Ich wäre da auch nicht schneller unterwegs, trotz leichtem Altersvorteil ;-).......sehr cool der Kleene und für das Alter ziemlich zügig unterwegs, Respekt ;-)


----------



## balder (22. März 2014)

Darf ich fragen was der junge Mann dort für ein Rad fährt?


----------



## wiehenrenner (23. März 2014)

Guckst Du hier 

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12502696


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balder (23. März 2014)

cooles ding


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Juni 2014)

Heute mal kein MTB-Video.

Gestern Abend das Unwetter über Löhne mit der GoPro gefilmt.

Ein unbeschreibliches Naturereignis!
Wahnsinnige Blitze und Kaskaden draufbekommen.


----------



## crossboss (10. Juni 2014)

Yo, war echt irre heute nacht, Wahnsinn. Dachte der keller läuft hier voll.....
Yannik hatt ja heut  noch Ferien. Wir haben leider nen Paddeltour auf der Lippe wegen der Schäden  mit Hochwasser abgesagt. Heute gehts wohl nochmal weiter .......


----------



## wolfi (10. Juni 2014)

super orkan
und deine gewitter-filme sind besser als deine bikevideos
schnellwegrenn...


----------



## crossboss (10. Juni 2014)

bestimmt liegt die Cam schon wieder im Anschlag.....


----------



## crossboss (15. Juni 2014)

meine eigenen Videos gehen zwar auch nicht nach _Cannes_ aber hier mal nen Minifilmchen von Yanniks Fahrübung an der _Hasenkanzel_.....
</iframe><p><a href="" target="_blank">yannik


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Juni 2014)

Am langen Wochenende in Kaltern gewesen und den Mendelsteig mit Neo gerockt.


----------



## chucki_bo (30. Juni 2014)

Sehr geil das Video!

Wie sind denn diese Selbstaufnahmen entstanden?? Drehendes Helmstativ??


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Juni 2014)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Sehr geil das Video!
> 
> Wie sind denn diese Selbstaufnahmen entstanden?? Drehendes Helmstativ??



Danke.

Selbstgebauter Rotor Mount für 5€

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gopro-hero-halterungen-basteln.509043/page-25#post-12065647

Hier mal ein Test Vid. davon







Da das mit einem GoPro Pool gebaut ist, ist eine Sollbruchstelle vorhanden um sich bei Einschläge nicht das Genick zu brechen


----------



## freetourer (30. Juni 2014)

Sehr sehr geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (30. Juni 2014)

wobei mir das 2. Video noch deutlich besser gefällt ...


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Juni 2014)

War klar


----------



## crossboss (30. Juni 2014)

Die selbstgebaute Drehhalterung beim Gocartfahren die Baumunterquerung wär aber im 2 Vid fast mal schiefgegangen, oder ?!


----------



## c0rtez (30. Juni 2014)

sehr sehr cooles video und geniale halterung.


----------



## wolfi (30. Juni 2014)

hey orkan,
die halterung ist ja mal tiptop
und das video natürlich auch

ich habe am we auch mal wieder gefilmt.
aber ein ganz anders thema:
ein chrysler imperial rennwagen von 1931.
ich war mit einigen freunden beim race 61 in finowfurt
und ein freund aus hannover hat dieses schätzchen auf die piste gebracht.
hier mal die eindrücke einer kleinen platzrunde.
das video hat aber keinen künstlerischen anspruch!!!
einfach aus der holen hand mit dem handy gefilmt.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Juni 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Die selbstgebaute Drehhalterung beim Gocartfahren die Baumunterquerung wär aber im 2 Vid fast mal schiefgegangen, oder ?!



Jogi du alter Zweifler. 
Die Black hat Widescreen. 
Da war noch fett Platz.


----------



## crossboss (30. Juni 2014)

du hast dichja sooooo weit  weggeducktsah so auss ob es fast geschüsselt hat


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juli 2014)




----------



## kris. (16. Juli 2014)

schöne trails dabei 
wenn ich gesund bin muss ich mal wieder rüber kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2014)

Dankesehr. Jop mach das! Dann im Hellen und mit Flats! 
Die Trails müssten wir eigentlich alle gefahren sein ..


----------



## kris. (16. Juli 2014)

Kann gut sein. Im Dunkeln und mit clicks sahen die anders aus.


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Juli 2014)

Wir waren gestern mal nicht Biken bei der Hitze sondern sind in der Werre Scuben gewesen.


----------



## crossboss (5. August 2014)

Freeride in Slovenia

_Ballern von _ alternativen verblockten Trails, selbst  gefahren _auf der Soca Bunkerstercke _WW I-IV

http://videos.mtb-news.de/"


----------



## crossboss (5. August 2014)

,


----------



## crossboss (25. November 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomasjung1977 (1. Februar 2015)

Nicht so spektakulär, aber das ist mein Hometrail im Wiehengebirge.


----------



## chucki_bo (2. Februar 2015)

@Thomasjung1977

Sind das Trails in der Gegend Schnathorst ? Bei ca. 1:30 min könnte die L803 beim Cafe Waldkristall sein...


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (2. Februar 2015)

Jap. Am Ölberg quasi.


----------



## discordius (8. Februar 2015)

Vorsicht an der Stelle 2:15. Ich bin da mal zu einer Zeit angekommen, zu der der dort lebende Hundebesitzer nach eigenen Aussagen nicht mehr mit Passanten gerechnet und seine Hunde aus den Zwingern gelassen hatte. Die Viecher scheinen mir nicht wirklich harmlos zu sein, der Besitzer hatte jedenfalls überhaupt kein Vertrauen und war sehr beschäftigt, die Hunde von mir fern zu halten.


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (8. Februar 2015)

Ja da waren vor ein paar Tagen 2 kiddis mit nem Rottweiler, der gleich auf mich zugestürmt kam. Bin dann schnell abgestiegen und hab mich hinterm bike verschanzt.  der Hund is dann wieder zurück und die Kinder haben ihn eingesperrt. Muss ich auch nicht nochmal haben, aber die Abfahrt dort verleitet mich immer wieder.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (8. Februar 2015)

Das Haus mit den vielen Hundezwingern ist auch nicht ganz koscher. Ich bin da mal zu Fuß entlanggekommen, da lag vor dem Haus ein extremer Fäkalgeruch in der Luft, sieht auch alles sehr verlottert aus mit den vielen Hundezwingern im Garten. Die beiden Kiddis habe ich auch gesehen, machten für mich einen sehr verstörten Eindruck. Oder sind die bei euch alle so? ;-)


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (8. Februar 2015)

Hehe. Keinen Plan. Alles sehr mysteriös.


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (8. Februar 2015)

Heute am Barretrail. Sorry für die Kameraeinstellung und dem ollen Schlauch. Wird beim nächsten Mal behoben.


----------



## nippelspanner (8. Februar 2015)

Das ist aber nicht der “Barre-Trail“, sondern “Exit 2“. 
Der BT geht parallel zur B runter.
Ist quasi der alte “Auto-Schutz-Weg“


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (8. Februar 2015)

Oh okay. Wusste nicht dass das der exit 2 ist. Aber war trotzdem sehr geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (8. Februar 2015)

Keine Frage...!


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Februar 2015)

Erstaunlich wenig Restschnee. Hätte ich gar nicht so erwartet.


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (9. Februar 2015)

Ja. Ist schon einiges weggetaut. Aber weiter oben sind noch viele Eisplatten.


----------



## Dennis32 (9. Februar 2015)

Ja,  ätzend,  ich habe gestern auf dem Weg nach Porta auch 2x gelegen ^^


----------



## chucki_bo (9. Februar 2015)

Dann hab ich ja doch alles richtig gemacht. Samstagabend , dafür Sonntag "nur" technischer Dienst an den Rädern. Die Woche solls ja
reichlich tauen und wenig regnen. Könnte zum WoE wieder was werden...


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (12. Februar 2015)

So, gestern nochmal den "Exit 2" gefahren. Kamera Einstellung ist verbessert und der Trinkschlauch verstaut.  bissi Musik drüber. Fertig.  mal abgesehen von den ca. 4 Stunden Upload.


----------



## chucki_bo (12. Februar 2015)

Kameraeinstellung ist gut so  

Der downhill vom Sender runter ist allerdings deutlich besser, wenn Du dabei nicht ExitII fährst, sondern ab dem Asphaltweg links runter zum BarreTrail.... Da brauchst Du nicht zwischendurch bergauf...


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (12. Februar 2015)

Werd ich das nächste mal probieren. bin sonst immer nur ab dem Asphaltweg den BT runter. Aber von ganz oben is echt besser.


----------



## chucki_bo (12. Februar 2015)

Das geht nach 100 m rechts in den Wald als Trail. Nicht den ganzen Asphaltweg runter fahren. Wäre ha schade um die ganzen Höhenmeter!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (16. Februar 2015)

Ist Rödinghausen bzw Grüner See Ostwestfalen-Lippe oder noch nicht?
Wenn ja: jetzt am Freitag
Wenn nein, sorry!

Was aber definitiv OWL wäre: Turm und Barre, Mitte Oktober
Leider hat die Qualität bei diesem Video beim Upload etwas gelitten...


----------



## nippelspanner (16. Februar 2015)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Der downhill vom Sender runter ist allerdings deutlich besser, wenn Du dabei nicht ExitII fährst, sondern ab dem Asphaltweg links runter zum BarreTrail....


Finde ich eigentlich nicht! E2 hat die schönen Sprünge drin.


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Februar 2015)

E2 ist schon geil. Ich finde nur die Abfahrt insgesamt flüssiger, wenn man die 50-100 m Asphalt Richtung Schranke fährt und dann rechts in wieder in den Wald rein. Die Anfahrt in den Tannenwald ist a) schnell und b) geil flowig, später durch die Tannen sind dann auch 2 Kicker und ne 90 Grad Kurve, die man so schön in das Steilstück mitnehmen kann....und die Variante deutlich länger als E2...

Unser Wiehen ...


----------



## poekelz (16. Februar 2015)

...nur dass der BT momentan in einem sauschlechten Zustand ist


----------



## Leon96 (16. Februar 2015)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...nur dass der BT momentan in einem sauschlechten Zustand ist


Im oberen Teil oder unten weiter? 
Unten irgendwo hatten die glaube ich mal Holz ausm Wald geholt vor ein paar Wochen.

Bin den Trail vor 2 Wochen im Schnee runter, da schien mir aber alles normal zu sein.


----------



## Dennis32 (16. Februar 2015)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...nur dass der BT momentan in einem sauschlechten Zustand ist


Die Lokals könnten sich ja mal mit Klappsäge "bewaffnet" zur Aufforstung der Trails treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (17. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube, poekelz meint nicht umgefallene Bäume, sondern eher knöcheltiefen Matsch. 
PS: Edit sagt: "Einfach 2 x hochfahren und beide Varianten fahren." 

Apropos "Klappsäge", habe im Herbst eine Verlängerung vom Hexenstieg freigelegt. Ist aber ein echter "Hidden-Track". Zeige ich dir mal bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Februar 2015)

Man lernt nie aus.... Hexenstieg hab ich noch nie gehört. Man darf gespannt sein!!


----------



## Leon96 (17. Februar 2015)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Apropos "Klappsäge", habe im Herbst eine Verlängerung vom Hexenstieg freigelegt. Ist aber ein echter "Hidden-Track". Zeige ich dir mal bei Gelegenheit.


Ist das östlich vom Heidbrink zwischen Heidbrink und Cafe Waldkristall?
Habe da vor ein paar Wochen wen getroffen, der meinte, dass es da noch ein "Downhillstück" gäbe.
Auch mit mehreren Sprüngen etc. Allerdings hat er auch gesagt, dass in dem Gebiet wohl Waldarbeiten gewesen seien.
Nicht das mich Downhills mit Sprüngen interessieren würde, aber neugierig ist man ja immer irgendwie... 





nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ich glaube, poekelz meint nicht umgefallene Bäume, sondern eher knöcheltiefen Matsch.
> .


Matsch?
Ja, wir haben halt Februar. 
Wobei es doch Trails gibt, die deutlich matschanfälliger sind...
Heidbrink/Barre hat ja doch noch einen brauchbaren Anteil an Nadelwald dabei...


----------



## nippelspanner (17. Februar 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Ist das östlich vom Heidbrink zwischen Heidbrink und Cafe Waldkristall?


Nein!
Einfach mal bei einer Runde einklinken, Traileinstiege postet man nicht!


----------



## crossboss (17. Februar 2015)

Würde auch nicht posten, mit ner Klappsäge oder Schaufel in den Wald zu fahren , bzw Anarchy zu propagieren. Klingt zwar cool, ist vllt  nicht so schlau................


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (17. Februar 2015)

Die Downhillstrecke ist beim Dönerladen an der B65 hoch zum Feuerwehrhaus. Da dann direkt rein in den Wald und dann nach ca. 50m rechts hoch. 
Da waren auch vor kurzem Waldarbeiten, aber da sind die glaub ich mit durch. 
Bin da ein, zwei Mal runter. Allerdings bin ich mit meinem HT an den Sprüngen vorbeigefahren.  
Und ich glaube das einige Sprünge von irgendwem mit Bäumen zugeschmissen wurden. Ich denke mal zu gefährlich.


----------



## nippelspanner (17. Februar 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> Würde auch nicht postenm, mit ne Klappsäge oder Schaufel in den Wald zu fahren , bzw Anarchy zu propagieren. Klingt zwar cool, ist vllt  nicht so schlau................


??? 
Was hast du denn geraucht? 
Anarchie?
Schaufeln?
Es geht hier nur um das Beseitigen von Sturmholz!


----------



## crossboss (17. Februar 2015)

rauche nicht


----------



## kris. (17. Februar 2015)

The weed that killed Elvis


----------



## crossboss (18. Februar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomasjung1977 (18. Februar 2015)

Nur um es mal Grad zu sagen:

Wir haben einfach das geilste Hobby der Welt !!!


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Februar 2015)

rauchen?


----------



## Dennis32 (18. Februar 2015)




----------



## crossboss (18. Februar 2015)

Ok, geh gleich aufs Bike und teste mal wie geil unser Hobby wirklich ist. Zwar ohne Gartengeräte, dafür aber mit Sonnnenuntergang und Nightride


----------



## Dennis32 (18. Februar 2015)

Auf nen nightride hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock....


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (18. Februar 2015)

Ich hab Angst im Dunkeln.


----------



## Dennis32 (18. Februar 2015)

Thomasjung1977 schrieb:


> Ich hab Angst im Dunkeln.


Ist auf jeden Fall eine er"fahrung" Wert! 

Selbst der bekannteste Hometrail wird wieder spannend!! 

Gute Helmlampe ist natürlich ein must have....


----------



## Leon96 (18. Februar 2015)

Nightride? 
Leute, wir haben Mitte Februar. 
Freut euch doch lieber dass man mittlerweile unter der Woche eben nicht mehr andauernd im dunklen fahren muss


----------



## discordius (19. Februar 2015)

Nicht wirklich "Nacht"-Ritt, aber entweder muss ich verdammt früh aufstehen, oder sehr kurze Touren fahren, wenn ich nur bei Tageslicht fahren würde. Wenn ich nach der Arbeit noch 2-3 Stunden fahren will, brauche ich einfach meine Lampen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (19. Februar 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall eine er"fahrung" Wert!
> 
> Selbst der bekannteste Hometrail wird wieder spannend!!
> 
> Gute Helmlampe ist natürlich ein must have....




War schön gestern. Must mal stehenbleiben und alles ausmachen. Den stillen Wald einfach dunkel auf Dich wirken lassen. Nettes Antistressprogramm, den Käuzchen und Eulen zuzuhören;-)
Der OWL Wald ist wohl der sicherste Ort der Welt,-)

Und ja, der Frühling naht, man kann locker wieder bis 18 Uhr fin der Dämmerung ohne Licht fahren


----------



## crossboss (21. Februar 2015)

ZDF Terra xpress :	  "Streit im Wald ......oder ewig grüsst das Murmeltier!"

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/2342230/Wenn%27s-im-Wald-mal-wieder-hoch-hergeht#/beitrag/video/2342230/Wenn's-im-Wald-mal-wieder-hoch-hergeht


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (27. Februar 2015)

Bin gestern mal den Barre Trail runter. Der is aber fahrbar. Hat von euch da schon einer aufgeräumt?


----------



## nippelspanner (27. Februar 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> ZDF Terra xpress :	  "Streit im Wald ......oder ewig grüsst das Murmeltier!"
> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/2342230/Wenn%27s-im-Wald-mal-wieder-hoch-hergeht#/beitrag/video/2342230/Wenn's-im-Wald-mal-wieder-hoch-hergeht



Die beiden Wandervögel sind ja drollig.
Laufen mit Zollstock im Wald rum, vermessen die Wege und machen demnächst wahrscheinlich einen auf Knöllchen-Horst.
Nach dem Motto: "Wir zeigen jeden an, der auf diesem Einmeterfünfundneunzig-Weg fährt!"


----------



## crossboss (27. Februar 2015)

Warum hat man im Wald überhaupt nen Zollstock dabei.....haben den vermutlich mit Ihrem Wanderstock verwechselt. Habe im Grunde nix gegen Wanderer, bin manchmal ja selbst einer, aber immer diese fiese Rechthaberei.

Komisch ist ja, daß es keine echte Initiative gegen die Wegelagerei, von undurchdringlichen Nordikwalking-Hausfrauen-Kommandos gibt...;-)


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (1. März 2015)

So bin letztens mal den "richtigen" Barre Trail gefahren und hab's gleich mal aufgenommen. 
Also fahrbar ist er auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (8. März 2015)

Heute auch schön aufm Barretrail gewesen....

100mm Hardtail und die Conti Race King haben auch schon schlappe 6000km auf dem Buckel.
Vieleicht doch mal mehr Federweg oder neue Reifen? 
Also ich bin natürlich der, der verzweifelt versucht den Filmer abzuhängen 


Auf Strava verlier ich auf dem Segment (welches übrigens vor der Brücke zuende ist) ne knappe halbe Minute auf @JENSeits . 
Die Frage ist nur wo?
Vielleicht hat da noch wer ein paar Tipps!


----------



## chucki_bo (8. März 2015)

Als wir heute da runter sind, war die Brücke nicht mehr fahrbar. Es fehlen jetzt Planken auf mindestens einem Meter ... Roadgap... ;-)


----------



## Leon96 (8. März 2015)

Wir haben die Planken wieder draugelegt. 
Das war etwa um 11.45 Uhr!
(Sind den Trail zweimal gefahren heute)

Nichts desto trotz ist das langsam nicht mehr soooo vertrauenswürdig.
Ein paar neue würden definitiv nicht schaden!


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (9. März 2015)

Bin gestern auch so gegen 15:00 runter. Da fehlte so ca. ein halber Meter. Bin noch rübergekommen, hab aber den Schwung für den Hügel komplett verloren.


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. März 2015)

Hi.
Kleiner Sprung-Clip vom Wochenende im Deister:




Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Nico Laus (9. März 2015)

Neu eingekleidet?


----------



## crossboss (9. März 2015)

geiler Hüpfer Kiwi


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. März 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Neu eingekleidet?


Yo.

Thx @crossboss.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (9. März 2015)

.


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (7. April 2015)

Trailsuche im Wiehengebirge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas_v2 (7. April 2015)

Parkplatztrail oder wie heißt der bei den Locals?
Normal geht das doch am Ende das kurze rutschige Steilstück runter.


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (8. April 2015)

Ich glaube Ja. Aber das hab ich noch nicht gefunden.  
...nächstes mal werd ich mal weiter suchen.


----------



## Dennis32 (12. April 2015)

Bikepark Warstein 11.04.15:


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (12. April 2015)

Sehr schön und flowig.


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (20. April 2015)

Mein Samstag im Deister. Leider Dank der GEMA ohne Ton. War sehr geil und wird definitiv wiederholt.


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Mai 2015)

An der Jumpline:





Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## freetourer (16. Mai 2015)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> An der Jumpline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut gefahren, äh- geflogen, Kiwi.


----------



## balder (16. Mai 2015)

Ziemlich coole line


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (17. Mai 2015)

Sehr Geill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (23. Mai 2015)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> An der Jumpline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube du musst mich mal mitnehmen zum Üben


----------



## Nico Laus (23. Mai 2015)

Ja, mich auch.  Ich habe zwei Wochen Urlaub und bin heiß aufs Fahren.


----------



## -Kiwi- (23. Mai 2015)

Geht klar.


----------



## Nico Laus (7. Juni 2015)




----------



## Aero9000 (7. Juni 2015)

Darf man fragen wo das ist? gerne per PM!
Gruß


----------



## crossboss (8. Juni 2015)

Das kenn ich doch....war lang nicht mehr dort......sieht nach Spaß aus *Ron* ....................und fix war 'st


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomasjung1977 (10. Juni 2015)

Letztes WE im Bikepark Winterberg.


----------



## poekelz (10. Juni 2015)

Starke Fahrt - bin auch immer wieder gerne dort an der Kanzel!


----------



## Dennis32 (10. Juni 2015)

Ey, was hier los mit Recht am eigenen Bild und so? 

;-)

Gesendet von meinem SM-T335 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (11. Juni 2015)

haste doch. ✌


----------



## Nico Laus (14. Juni 2015)

Mit @the_Shot, @230691 und @slang  im Park.


----------



## 230691 (14. Juni 2015)

Sehr schön zum Schluss geschnitten wie jeder Depp an seiner Gabel dreht


----------



## Boogiemonster (14. Juni 2015)

Zwar nicht ganz OWL, aber wenn wir mal keinen Bock auf Moltketrail oder Deister haben, fahren wir eig. nur noch nach Warstein. Faire Preise,  5 Top Strecken und lecker Bratwurst bei Reimund an der Hütte 

Eben gerade wieder schön Molketrail runter..die neuen Umbauarbeiten in Sektion 4 an der Jumpline sind super geworden...
Weiss jemand, wo in der Richtung der neue Snuggle Trail liegt ?


----------



## crossboss (19. Juli 2015)

Hier zeig ich Euch mal nen schönen verblockten Findling-Trail Im Harz, der Schwierigkeiten von S2 - stramm S4 aufweist. Die drei kurzen Sequenzen sind der Handycam geschuldet und muß man sich einfach hintereinander denken Auch der Kleene gab ordentlich Hackengas Wer da mal Spaß haben will ...Trailstandort per PN




Leider kam die teilweise Steilheit im Film nicht ganz so rüber und die Filmqualität stinkt gegen die neuen Gopros mächtig ab.Hoffe ihr mögt die dennoch-viel Spaß beim anschauen


----------



## crossboss (19. Juli 2015)

Nicht übel :d


----------



## crossboss (19. Juli 2015)

e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (30. Juli 2015)

Hallihallo,

ich habe neulich mal den Northshore Track in Winterberg beim Runtercruisen mitgefilmt. Sollte das besser in den Bikepark-Thread?


----------



## crossboss (30. Juli 2015)

ist hier schon richtig,-)


----------



## JENSeits (8. August 2015)

Moin.
Irgendwie hab ichs verpennt zu posten, von daher aber jetzt. Shemi(panse ) rockt!


----------



## crossboss (8. August 2015)

.... gelernt...... ist gelernt-Top


----------



## Leon96 (18. September 2015)

Knapp an OWL vorbeigeschrammt, aber trotzdem!
Über das WE mal ne gopro vom Kollegen geliehen.

Endlich mal richtig aufm Trail mit der neuen Carbonpfeile.
Sonntag sollen dann Turm und Barre dran kommen.
Die Conti X-King in 2.2 bieten deutlich besseren Grip als zuvor die Race King


----------



## chucki_bo (19. September 2015)

Wo ist denn das? Wiehen an der Grenze zu Niedersachsen??

Edith meint: schon gefunden. Strava.


----------



## poekelz (19. September 2015)

Kenn ich - aber ist momentan nicht wirklich das Wetter um da eine gute Zeit zu fahren.


----------



## Leon96 (19. September 2015)

poekelz schrieb:


> Kenn ich - aber ist momentan nicht wirklich das Wetter um da eine gute Zeit zu fahren.



Stimmt, war ziemlich schmierig. 
Auf dem letzten Trail müsste ich mir eigentlich meinen kom zurück holen. Aber ich glaube da ist mit 100mm hardtail das ende der fahnenstange bei 50sec erreicht.


----------



## Leon96 (4. Oktober 2015)

Heute aufm Barretrail! 
Nur 3sec langsamer als @JENSeits auf Strava
Okay gut, der Trail ist auch gerade untenraus mit Hardtail sehr schnell zu fahren!
Relativiert das natürlich deutlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (4. Oktober 2015)

Sehr gut! 
Danke an dieser Stelle übrigens an Carsten das du unten die Brücke fit gemacht hast und die Bäume in der Ausfahrt verschwunden sind!


----------



## Leon96 (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab zwar keinen Plan wer Carsten ist, aber ich schließe mich dem Danke selbstverständlich an!! 
War auch echt bitter nötig gewesen da was an der Brücke zu machen!


----------



## Dennis32 (4. Oktober 2015)

Danke Carsten *daumen*

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JENSeits (26. Dezember 2015)

Alle Jahre wieder ... mein kleiner Jahresrückblick. Schöne Festtage und kommt gut ins neue Jahr hinein!


----------



## 230691 (26. Dezember 2015)

Danke, ebenso ;-)


----------



## wiehenrenner (1. Januar 2016)

Mal was Bewegtes zum Jahresbeginn, euch allen ein Frohes Neues!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (1. Januar 2016)

ein waschechter RAW Edit!! 



Euch auch ein frohes Neues!


----------



## Liter1234 (9. Januar 2016)

so leute jetzt schreib ich auch mal rein und lese nicht nur guten Tag erst mal zusammen bin ganz neu dabei und habe mein Bike jetzt c.a 1 Woche gibt es Tipps oder  coole Strecke in der gegend von Leopoldshöhe ???


----------



## the_Shot (10. Januar 2016)

Moin Liter1234, gibt genügend Strecken hier bei uns im Teuto. Eine kleine Vorstellung zu Deiner Person, Material und fahrtechnischen Vorlieben im Vorstellungs Thread wäre wünschenswert . Ansonsten viel Spaß hier.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wiehenrenner (11. April 2016)

Willingen am WE, Wetter Top nicht zu voll und Spass mit Sohnemann ;-)


----------



## chucki_bo (12. April 2016)

Na toll, jetzt stellt hier keiner mehr Videos ein.  

Saugeil!!!


----------



## Nico Laus (12. April 2016)

Ist halt schon peinlich, wenn der Kleine uns in den Schatten stellt.  

Hammer!


----------



## Liter1234 (14. April 2016)

so leute ich habe mich immer noch nicht vorgestellt und wollte es jetzt endlich mal machen ist dass hier richtiges Forum zum vorstellen oder gibt es da noch ein extra Forum zu??


----------



## kris. (14. April 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mitgliedervorstellung.426068/


----------



## Liter1234 (14. April 2016)

danke


----------



## Liter1234 (14. April 2016)

habe mich dann mal Vorgestellt 

lg Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (7. Mai 2016)

Ich hab gestern Abend mal schnell nen Abstecher ins Wiehengebirge gemacht. Hier mal eine kleine raw Abfahrt. Der junge Hüpfer vor mir ist der @wiehenrenner. Ist nix wildes, dennoch viel Spaß beim gucken


----------



## Nico Laus (8. Mai 2016)

Zum Reinkommen ein bisschen durch Willingen gerollt.


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Mai 2017)

Üben auf den lokalen Trails:

https://videos.mtb-news.de/48109


...lässt sich leider nicht einbetten.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## IIII (19. Mai 2017)

Kannst du sagen wo das ist?


----------



## Fatboy-HF (19. Mai 2017)

Mir auch !!!


----------



## Nico Laus (15. Juni 2017)




----------



## poekelz (19. Juni 2017)

Cooler Schnitt!


----------



## the_Shot (20. Oktober 2017)

Da hier im Moment eh tote Hose ist und ich derzeit viel mit meinem Dienstrad unterwegs bin, ein kurzer Clip vom Dienstagabend. Leider war die Linse ein wenig beschlagen, Spaß hat's trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## nippelspanner (24. Oktober 2017)

the_Shot schrieb:


> ...und ich derzeit viel mit meinem Dienstrad unterwegs bin...[/MEDIA]



Dienstrad = Elektro-Mofa? 
Klär uns auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas_v2 (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin früher ausschließlich Zündapp-Mofas gefahren. Die waren zum Springen aber nicht so gut, weil der Motor unter anderem auch am Zylinder am Rahmen befestigt war. Nachher habe ich vor solchen Aktionen immer den Bolzen am Zylinder entfernt.


----------



## the_Shot (25. Oktober 2017)

Jap, E-Mopet. Ja ich weiß, es ist kein richtiges Rad fahren bla bla bla 

Für mich, der morgens aufm Weg zur Arbeit bereits one way 20Km Trails schruppt, völlig legitim. Nach einem 9 Stunden Tag kann ich dann aufm nach Hauseweg auch nochmal den einen oder anderen Trail mitnehmen. Somit bin ich dann völlig entspannt zu Hause. Mitm Renner ists immer son lästiges Gebolze und mitm Liteville dauerts zu lange.


----------



## nippelspanner (26. Oktober 2017)

the_Shot schrieb:


> ...morgens aufm Weg zur Arbeit bereits one way 20Km Trails schruppt...



Als Autoersatz für Pendler finde ich die Dinger super. 
Sonst eher nicht...


----------

